# Originelle Namen



## FemmeTotal (4. April 2007)

Ich hab beim Stöbern einen Thread gefunden, bei dems um originelle und geile  Gildennamen geht... Habt ihr auch scho lustige oder schöne Charnamen gesehn?
z.B. mein Char heißt Jasamabelle... ist zwar net lustig aber schön... und wo ich mal als Taure unterwegs war hab ich jemand gesehn der mit nem Taurenkrieger unterwegs war der Muhmäh hieß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (4. April 2007)

Kuriose namen:

Wagenheber (taure)
Kalbsvieh (taure)
klopperuschi (troll)
jachdierippe (ud-schurke)
pwnadine (human-pala)
ichpennhalt (be-pala)
knoppers (gnom magier)
boonhuntig (orc jäger)

schöne namen:
nimbee (tauren-drudin)
alviarin (ud-priesterin)
zoé (ud- magierin)
jézzabélle(ud hexe)
Heíland (troll priesterin)
GelbeRose :>
Dober (für nen orc shamy echt passend ^^)

wenn mir noch mehr einfällt schreib ichs ^^


----------



## White Jen (4. April 2007)

warum machst du dann nochmal einen neuen Thread auf, wenn du doch schon den selben gefunden hast ?


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

White schrieb:


> warum machst du dann nochmal einen neuen Thread auf, wenn du doch schon den selben gefunden hast ?



Vieleicht auf einer anderen HP O.o ?

Char Namen: Lustige/Schöne

Horstî (Mein Gnom Krieger Twink)^^
Aurodión (Main Char Gnom Magier)

Priesterin aus der Gilde
Einfach ein wunderschöner Name
Selune (Nachtelf Priestern)


----------



## Szyslak (4. April 2007)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Stöbern einen Thread gefunden, bei dems um originelle und geile  *Gildennamen * geht... Habt ihr auch scho lustige oder schöne *Charnamen* gesehn?



@ WhiteJen: Er hat also einen Thread gefunden wo es um originelle Gildennamen geht und macht nun einen Thread auf wo es um Charnamen geht...

Die Namen gefallen mir ganz gut die ich auch erstellt habe ^^.
Amaryell (Nachtelf Priesterin)
Vinyahil (Nachtelf Druidin)
Yseri (Blutelf Hexenmeisterin)


----------



## Whorr (4. April 2007)

Tauren Krieger, Name: Gnompresse


find isch lustisch


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Tauren Krieger, Name: Gnompresse
> find isch lustisch


 xD geil

oder nen Gnom mit dem namen Kánte^^


----------



## Lorille (4. April 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Tauren Krieger, Name: Gnompresse
> find isch lustisch



So ein Name kann gefährlich werden.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit Lorille nicht wirklich zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auroooo (4. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> So ein Name kann gefährlich werden.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit Lorille nicht wirklich zufrieden
> 
> ...



^^ Die haben wohl de richtigen Gnome noch nicht getroffen^^


----------



## Mikani (6. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> So ein Name kann gefährlich werden.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit Lorille nicht wirklich zufrieden
> 
> ...


ah doch doch ist gar nicht mal so schlecht der name^^ ich find ihn eigentlich sehr gut für einen gnom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war mal uinterwegs durch ashenvale da kommt ein jäger der hies "ichkriegdich" wir haben gekämpft er hatte da mehr lebenspunkte und ich wollte abhauen aufeinmal holt er sein pet der hiess "ichfangdich" xD
(wurde danach doch noch besiegt^^)


----------



## Jinkas (6. April 2007)

Mikani schrieb:


> ah doch doch ist gar nicht mal so schlecht der name^^ ich find ihn eigentlich sehr gut für einen gnom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also sowas nenne ich Kreativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (6. April 2007)

Ein wunderschöner Name für einen Troll Magier ....  XENTOS    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyadriel (9. April 2007)

nachtelf auf baelgun: elfuhrelf

find ich nice ^^


----------



## Lupernikus (9. April 2007)

Meinen Namen find ich ganz gut ^^ Lupernikus
Oder ich hab mal nen NE Jäger gesehen der hieß Seratho

Dessweiteren gibt es noch nen Zwergenpriester mit Namen Belgor 



Ich hasse Namen wie Tütensuppe oder Rasenmäher etc ... wenn ich die sehe hab ich schon keine Lust mehr auf nen MMORPG ^^




Gruß
Lupi


----------



## Darkbrake (9. April 2007)

Für einen Paladin finde ich den Namen 'Palanoid' auch witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash1983 (9. April 2007)

Ich spiel seit 8-9 Jahren unter dem Namen "Ash", der war allerdings belegt, somit gab ich meinem Jäger den ultimativen Namen: Fernwemmser.
Sein Pet heisst Wemmserviech.

Realm: Aegwynn, für die, die es interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (9. April 2007)

mein Draenei Schamane heißt "Schamiroquai" (nach Jamiroquai dem Musiker ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da ham mich schon einige drauf angeschrieben...


----------



## Monkeyus (9. April 2007)

also ich habe einen twink ( gnom krieger ) der Spuzi heißt !
Ich find der Name is ma originell ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoKi_DoK (9. Dezember 2008)

Jester~ schrieb:


> mein Draenei Schamane heißt "Schamiroquai" (nach Jamiroquai dem Musiker ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






HeHe nicht schlecht

Ich hab nen Orc Schami der Heist    Dok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## BlackN (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
mein Blutelf Schurke heißt Ennorath


----------



## klogmo (9. Dezember 2008)

Zwar teilweise recht nette oder lustige Namen, aber eigentlich geht es doch darum Namen aufzuzählen die ihr bisher gesehen habt und nicht die eigenen Namen^^

Also auf Durotan auf der Ally Seite (vlt auch auf der Hordenseite keine Ahnung) da gab's mal (oder immernoch) einen Char der hieß Wörse und hat immer im Handelschannel gespammt, war eigentlich recht witzig und der Name passte zum Schreibstil^^

Edit:

Ich seh' grad das der Thread ja ein knappes Jahr alt ist ...
Wer hat den denn ausgegraben? -_-


----------



## Fumacilla (10. Dezember 2008)

Undead Deathknight namens 

*Todesrita*


Der beste Name ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (10. Dezember 2008)

Eine Gnomin mit dem Namen Zliva.
Oder ein Untoter, Infilldur hieß der.

Aber am besten fand ich die Lowies, die zusammen "Don't invite xxxx, he's Ninja-Looter" (Sinngemäß) hießen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (10. Dezember 2008)

gnom firemage: streichholz ^^
gnom frostmage: frostbeule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder nen kumpel hatte ma nen orc krieger, der hieß: Kanister, schlicht und robust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: hab mal 3 druiden in bär-form getroffen die hießen:

oktobär
novembär
dezembär


----------



## Hoshiwan (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Charaktäre:
(Ja, ich mag die Namen meiner Charakter und nein, ich habe sie mir nicht ausgedacht.)

Nasreddin (Dreanei Krieger)
Wolkentanz (Blutelfen Paladina)
Rabenkind (Blutelfen Magierin)
Regenwind (Blutelfen Priesterin)
Nachtlied (Blutelfen Schurkin)
Tharsonius (Mensch Schattenpriester)
Djafardeon (Dreanei Todesritter)
Rakorium (Gnom Magier)
Rastar (Tauren Krieger)
Ifirnja (Mensch Schurkin)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Für alle Freunde von "Der Herr Der Ringe" und seinen Spitzohren empfehle ich den Namen "Heildir" (Anm. anstelle Haldir, für alle Nicht-Tolkinisten) für einen Heiligpriester. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mal als ich noch nicht allzuviel Plan von allem hatte im Schlingedorntal unterwegs gewesen....ich denk ihr wisst wo ich mein, eben genau da wo man sich immer rumkloppt, naja ich lauf nichts ahnend durch die Gegend, erfreue mich an der schönen Umgebung, plötzlich - 1hit. Ne nette Dudukatze mit Namen "Überraschung" - tjia, nomen est omen^^ - den werd ich sicher nie vergessen^^


----------



## noobhammer (10. Dezember 2008)

DIELOCKE ist der orginällste NAME..vorallem wenn man auf nen englischen server spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tramadol (10. Dezember 2008)

RindEastwood (Taure) He's the best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt viele leute mit Kreativen Namen, aber auch viele negativ beispeiele^^


----------



## Vitany2910 (10. Dezember 2008)

mir ist schon ein "sachse", "knurrkopf" und "brutalix" (anlehnung an asterixcomics) über den weg gehoppelt. da musste ich schon schmunzeln ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (10. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Namenalles was zu RP passt)

Thandrion - Blutelf, DK
Berlios - Untoter, Hexer
Gnorfal - Taure, Jäger
Qantal - Taure, Druide


Kompletter Nonsens als Namen:

alles mit: 





> DARK, ALU, KILLER
> EVIL, MASTER, DEMON
> PWN, FIGHTER, BEAST
> ROX, GOD, RUHM


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle Variationen mit : 





> Æ


<-HTML für 





> &AElig


im Namen, unaussprechliche Namen mit sämtlichen Apostrophen (diente damals wohl eher dem Zweck, nicht ins Target genommen werden zu können,was kompletter Schwachsinn war und ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch nicht Lustig und eher verabscheungswürdig: RL Namen im Game a la Heinz, Josef,Franz usw.
Lustig dagegen: "Ebenenschreiterrippchen","Thoriumvorkommen"und "Brühwurst".

Das Beste zum Schluss: Leute mit Variationen von "UNBESIEGBAR" im Namen sind eher nur Opfer, und zwar RL Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridiculous (10. Dezember 2008)

Heilschwuppe (Undead Shadow)


----------



## Bloodpak (10. Dezember 2008)

Todesritter : - Furcht
Todesritter : - Dunkelheit
Orc Krieger: - Agromania

Magierin: - Drusillia


----------



## Pcasso (10. Dezember 2008)

witzige / schöne namen

totelini - undead (glaub mage)

Tshaika - tauren schamane (glaub so wird er geschrieben, is soweit ich weiss russisch und heisst taube , bin mir aber net sicher)

Meridian - undead priest (char von nem kollegen gewesen)

malenca - deathknight (auch russisch soweit ich weiss und steht für dunkelheit)

lasse mich bei übersetzungen eines besseren belehren, aber das waren die antworten auf die frage wofür der name steht


----------



## Turican (10. Dezember 2008)

Whorr schrieb:


> Tauren Krieger, Name: Gnompresse
> 
> 
> find isch lustisch



die anderen 6jährigen sicher auch


----------



## CelticSpirit (10. Dezember 2008)

Ein Zwerg namens "Siechfried" ^^

LoL bei uns gabs mal auch nen Schokoriegel :X

"Twixx" und der hatte noch nen Freund... "Twixxhealer" -.-


----------



## Fire_Frog (10. Dezember 2008)

Wiederkäuer, is ein Taure^^
dann noch
Todeskampf
Arthás (richtig kreativ für nen DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## phexus (10. Dezember 2008)

ich find so Namen wie Darkmutant und Darkboymam furchtbar, die laufen auf meinem Server (RP) rum und sind nicht mal das schlechteste Beispiel.

meine Chars:

Cysha (B11 Jägerin)
Calael (Holy Pala)
Corvayn (Bankpala)
Caatoss (Taurenkrieger)
Caleem (wird mein DK)
Nebuzardar (Troll 19 pvp Hunter)
Cazor (Orc Krieger)

und Gamon (Mainbanker, natürlich Taure)

2 Namen sind nicht selbst ausgedacht


----------



## Ombre (10. Dezember 2008)

Prot-Pala: ElCanister

Heilig-Priest: Heildusiemir

Schattenpriest: Stayingalive


----------



## Schlamm (10. Dezember 2008)

Namen solten kurz und kreativ sein, um sie sich leichter zu merken.

Mein Chara heißt "Schlamm"...Da denkt man schon "Warum nennt er einen Tauren Jäger Schlamm?! Was für ein Idiot"

So bleib ich vielen im Gedächnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (10. Dezember 2008)

tauren druidin...
notarztkuh    oO  ................. gut ,dass das nicht mein char war!


----------



## Artherk (10. Dezember 2008)

Es gab mal auf dem server malygos...eine gilde namens die teletubbys... die mitglieder waren tinkiwinki... dipsi... lala... pooo ... alles tauren...
oder der originelle name todesritter für einen haltet euch fest... todesritter...
ausserdem hab ich noch mal nen tauren hunter gesehen der hieß Brotkörbchen und sein pet fleischwurst....

mir gefallen meine namen eigentlich recht gut
Farodîn Nachtelf hunter
Artherk troll hunter
Shadowasasin Nachtelf schurke


----------



## phexus (10. Dezember 2008)

Artherk schrieb:


> Shadowasasin Nachtelf schurke



rofl, falsch geschrieben und roxxor -> kiddiestyle vom Feinsten



bei mir aufm Server rennt einer rum der nennt sich Blutelf. Sein Twink heisst Blutêlf. Behindert.


----------



## Flipste (10. Dezember 2008)

Blutelf DK -> EmoPala

der is nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (10. Dezember 2008)

Kenn nen Jäger, der heißt: Helfenicht
Und sein Pet:                    Helfeauchnicht


----------



## 1rmi (10. Dezember 2008)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Kompletter Nonsens als Namen:
> 
> alles mit:
> 
> ...



Oho ich sehe das genauso, aber DU solltest vielleicht doch nochmal deine Sig anschauen oder ist das nicht dein Char der Créèp.........


----------



## Ceilyn (10. Dezember 2008)

Duschlampe 
keine ahnung mehr was es fuer eine klasse war ^^


----------



## Ascanius (10. Dezember 2008)

hehe mein untoder hexer:

----> HodenHolger

einfach nur funny find ich vom Klang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke89 (10. Dezember 2008)

hab mal einen gesehen aufm BG der hieß Eduscho ;D


----------



## BrdDaSram (10. Dezember 2008)

Gab mal 2 Schurken auf unsern Realmpool

Der eine hieß "Aufdermauer", der andere "Aufderlauer"

n1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2008)

Lustiger Name:

Shattnerhoof (Tauren Ele-Schamane)

wurde von einem Freund von mir im BG gesehen, der erste doofe Name bei dem ich schmunzeln musste.

Schöner Name:

Jamanira (Blutelfen Holy-Paladina)

Finde zwar das der Name noch besser zu ner Trollfrau gepasse hätte, so ist er aber auch schön.

Generell mag ich Taurennamen die einen beschreibenden Charakter haben weil es gut zu der Rasse passt wie z.B.

Sturmhorn (Tauren Verstärker-Schamane)
Sonnenhorn (meine Tauren Heil-Schamanin)

gibt da aber auch noch etliche andere gute Beispiele...


----------



## Xelyna (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm meine:
Nõire (Nacktelf-Priest)
Ceverà (Untot-Priest)
Mijasol (Tintenfisch-Priest)
Xelyna (Untot-Hexe)
Delara (Blödelf-Hunter)
Alaniell (Blödelf-Mage)

Ich find die schön :>

Lustig:
Steak (Taure) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frosty (Feuermage) Oo


----------



## Orcologe (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein Char hat auch nen geilen Namen find ich...

Orcologe ( Orc-Warri )

wer wissen will wie ich drauf gekommen bin:
Freundin kam vom Frauenarzt ( Gynäkologe ) zurück, als ich den char erstellt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Dezember 2008)

SteveÖrkel -> für nen Ork

Yogibär -> Taure

PitBubble -> Pala

ich hab nur zwei Chars die nicht RP-Gerecht sind:

Toadwart Taurenjäger mit seinem Wolf Igzorn

und Kírk aus der Gilde Suprise mit dem passenden rosa Wappenrock mit weißem Herz drauf!^ ^


----------



## Bluebarcode (10. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> SteveÖrkel -> für nen Ork
> 
> Yogibär -> Taure
> 
> ...



Mein Krieger heisst Kindesser, und meine paladine Loeckchen.


----------



## Slavery (10. Dezember 2008)

Anyandra Nachtelf Druidin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (10. Dezember 2008)

Mikani schrieb:


> ah doch doch ist gar nicht mal so schlecht der name^^ ich find ihn eigentlich sehr gut für einen gnom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...und bei uns in der Gilde gibt es "ichjagdich"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (10. Dezember 2008)

meine Namen sind
Claustrophie
und Kairie

finde ich beide super


----------



## Mugrim (10. Dezember 2008)

Baumschubser <- Druide auf dem englischen Realm Al'Akir

(War zwar nur lvl 23, aber immerhin^^)


----------



## Alantea (10. Dezember 2008)

Alantea
Monastia
Laron


Meine Chars


----------



## migraene (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub die Tauren haben den meisten Humor:

Unstopabull
Muhviehstar
Kondensmilch

alles Tauren...


----------



## Chiefdeluxe (10. Dezember 2008)

Unstopabull kenn ich xDDD


----------



## Zhiala (10. Dezember 2008)

die Chars die mein Freund und ich zusammel gelevelt hatten hießen 

"Großesübel" (Tauren dudu) und "Kleinesübel" (Ork-Schami)
"Belshirash" (Jäger) und "Belhalhar" (Hexe)---beides Namen von Erzdämonen bei DSA^^ Das Pet hieß "Firun" XD

dann hab ich noch eine "Zhiala", "Cloudmane" und "Ravenfur", alles Tauren
Eigentlich sollte der DK ja "Mormegil" heißen und ein blutelf werden aber der Name war belegt =(

Im Allgemeinen bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meinen Namen, auch wenn mir immer noch was anderes einfällt wenns zu spät ist XD


----------



## EvilStorm (10. Dezember 2008)

Fire_Frog schrieb:


> Wiederkäuer, is ein Taure^^
> dann noch
> Todeskampf
> Arthás (richtig kreativ für nen DK
> ...



hm.. Wiederkäuer gibts bei mir aufm Realm auch.. Echsenkessel! =D
Wobei ich schmunzeln musste, waren:

Tankstelle (Pala Tank)
Deadknight (Ein DK! Was sonst)
Kaubombom (Troll Schami)
Schaamhaar (Tauren Schami, wurde von GM umbenannt in Stîcks)
Evillkneevil (Untoter Schurke(Hey! der hat mein Name geklaut =P))

Was mir hier am bessten gefallen hat, war EmoPala! xD
Musste ich laut lachen, weil ich ja Pala spiele und der DK irgenndwie der Bruder vom Pala ist, einfach mit schwarzer Magie ^^

LG Evil!


----------



## Eberhart (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Charnamen:

Eberhart (N811-Schurke)
Snakeeyê (Zwerg-Hunter)
Bluntmaster (Mensch-Warri)
Deathstalker (Mensch-Hexer)
Deathproof (Mensch-DK)
Obuld (Draenei-Schami)

Ja ich weiß is ein brutal unpassender Name fürn Schurke aber so eeinnern sich viel an mich un finden den Namen witzig^^


----------



## Mak (10. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefallen meine Charnamen auch sehr gut (sonst hätte ich se nicht^^)

Warprayer (Trollpriest)
Sineater (Blutelf Pala)
Celladôr (Draenei Mage)
Bodycount (Orc Shami)
Lodidodi (Gnom Mage)

wobei mir die ersten 3 am besten zusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerroX (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Chars :

Thorekk  (Zwergen Krieger m)
Sylfaron  (Draenai Schamane m)
Syranija  (Draenai Magierin w)
Meinerz   (Bankchar m)

Skôrtax    (Orc Krieger m)
Ðraix       (Untoter Schurke m)
Urékhaz   (Orc Todesritter m)
Ðalmonic  (Untoter Magier m)
Aoneaa    (Blutelf Paladin w)


----------



## kackbert (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem Nachtelf Priester "Kackberto" sehr zufrieden.

Der Bankchar von einem Freund von mir heißt "Knüppelfritz" (Gnom Schurke).
Find ich auch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## NeikkaRPM (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm also ich weis nicht ob sie so oder so änlich schon genannt wurden aber:

*Hudruf* (tauren worri)
*Deadsy* (weibl. undead mage)
*Atratus* (blutelf DK -> lat. der in schwarz gekleidete)
*Varulfen* (blutelf rogue)
und bank char: *Faulerpeon*  (ich fands toll)

alle zu finden auf malygos =)


----------



## Mosaik (10. Dezember 2008)

mal ein Hexer auf Anub gesehn der hieß -> DPS Kalle
find ich recht lustig und auch absolut passend


----------



## amphytrion (10. Dezember 2008)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Stöbern einen Thread gefunden, bei dems um originelle und geile  Gildennamen geht... Habt ihr auch scho lustige oder schöne Charnamen gesehn?
> z.B. mein Char heißt Jasamabelle... ist zwar net lustig aber schön... und wo ich mal als Taure unterwegs war hab ich jemand gesehn der mit nem Taurenkrieger unterwegs war der Muhmäh hieß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei uns auf malfurion gibts n Pala der heißt Palailama. Das is mal richtig cool find ich. XD

Lilakuh -> Taure
Gloriande -> Hexenmeisterin bei mir in der Gilde, der Name is richtig schön


----------



## Rathloriel (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein Schurkin heißt Saiph, was auf arabisch Schwert heißt.

Mein Main heißt Rathloriel, dann gibts noch Vanita, Deneb(mit Regulus als Begleiter), Amaltheia und Sanniel. Es gab auch mal ne Blutelf-Paladina namens Pyxis, aber die hab ich gelöscht.


----------



## kackbert (10. Dezember 2008)

aja und ein hexer twink von mir heißt "dotAlot"


----------



## Marsdawn (10. Dezember 2008)

Ascanius schrieb:


> hehe mein untoder hexer:
> 
> ----> HodenHolger
> 
> ...


Das da kein GM einschreitet ... Naja, Humor war schon immer Ansichtssache


----------



## Gulmor (10. Dezember 2008)

War gestern mit nem Blutelfen DK in Burg Utgarde.
Dieser hieß "Doomestos" (das oo natürlich als u aussprechen).

Natürlich eine Anlehnung an das Putzmittel Domestos.

Fand ich wirklich genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab selber nen Jäger-Twink namens Petschmuser...meiner Meinung auch net schlecht.

Sonst versuch ich die Namen immer passend zu der Rasse/Klasse und RP-basiert zu wählen
- Gulmor (Ork-Hexer) <--- Main!
- Vrokthor (Ork-DK)
- Lersadion (Blutelf-Pala)

So long...
Gulmo


----------



## m@r1@n (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Main Blutelf Holy Paladina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sindoria
Mein 19er PvP Schurke(find ich passend zu ner Untoten): Madensalat
19er PvP Priester vom Kumpel: Pflaster
19er PvP Jäger von nem anderen Kumpel: Kampfgemüse


----------



## Hinterhältiger (10. Dezember 2008)

Hunter -> Pommesjäger
Pet -> Kartoffel


^^


----------



## wass'n? (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Ritterin: Wassnlos
Lustig im TS


----------



## Milivoje (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Jägerin heisst Psstpsst und ihre Katze Pscht!


----------



## Gharagor (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem Main (Orc-Jäger) haben alle Petnamen eine Bedeutung.

Mein Wurmpet heißt _*Ascaris*_ --> Ascaris ist die lateinische Bezeichnung für eine parasitäre Wurmerkrankung
Mein Schimerenpet heißt *Chímera* --> Dreiköpfiges Ungeheuer aus der griechischen Mythologie (Obwohl das Pet nur zwei Köpfe hat ^^)
Mein Katzenpet heißt *Quentin* --> Nach dem Kriegsschiff (Zerstörer) "HMS Quentin" benannt. 

... Mein Char heißt Gharagor - Das ist ein reiner Fantasiename und hat keine Bedeutung!

Schönen Gruß

Gharagor


----------



## Gliothiel (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Taure von meinem LG heißt

Esodaloc


Wems spanisch vorkommt - mal von hinten nach vorne lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Feuermage heißt Gliothiel
Meine DK heißt Chenechamun
Meine Paladina heißt Isabelle

PS: meine 3 sind alles Blutelfen


----------



## Fr34z0r (10. Dezember 2008)

Flatulenz ...


----------



## Garagean (10. Dezember 2008)

Deadmetal - Todesritter


----------



## Æxodus (10. Dezember 2008)

Kumpel von mir hat mal Pala gespielt und sein Name war "Palasit". Es gibt wohl mehrere Namen beim Pala die von irgendwas abgeleitet sind wie z.b. Palapsycholog(e)= "e" ging net mehr rein, Paladonthose(ableitung von "Parodontose", aber fragt mich net warum donthose, ist wohl denglish oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Palalympics(abgeleitet von Paralympics), alles Namen die ich schonma gesehen hab in WoW.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Fr34z0r (10. Dezember 2008)

ach, mir ist grad noch einer eingefallen...

Dosenbier - ein Zwerg...


----------



## Syres_Taerar (10. Dezember 2008)

bei uns heißt ne PvP Gilde
<Glad he ate her>

klingt wie Gladiator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnerak (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab meinen jäger Cormocodran genannt und mein Pet Ascobol    ich find die namen echt geil       meine anderen chars nenn ich meist so Dunnerak oder Harikava     was mystisches halt


----------



## Methardon (10. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Namen der Chars lauten: 

- Amartisil -> Blutelf Paladin
- Audriel -> Blutelf Jäger PET heißt Hui Buh
- Jústús -> Todesritter
- Methardon -> Schamane Dranei
- Bairon -> Nachtelf Schurke
- Palantor -> Mensch Paladin


----------



## Mellis (10. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Pool Verderbnis gab es mal ein Troll Schamanen Duo im lowlevel PvP die hießen:

Ihaudrauf  -> Verstärkerschamane

und 

Ipassauf  -> Heilschamane

Die beiden waren sehr witzig


----------



## crizzle (10. Dezember 2008)

Lorille schrieb:


> So ein Name kann gefährlich werden.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit Lorille nicht wirklich zufrieden
> 
> ...




kein wunder, es erinnert ja auch an k*lo*b*rille* ... -.-


----------



## Technocrat (10. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> ach, mir ist grad noch einer eingefallen...
> 
> Dosenbier - ein Zwerg...



Der ist genauso beknackt und sch.... wie Tütensuppe, Wurstbrot oder Omlette.


----------



## Dexis (10. Dezember 2008)

Rinderbueno (natürlich Taure^^) hab ich die Tage noch bei mir aufm Server gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. Dezember 2008)

mein Main ist ein Ork Def Warri namens Fettesfieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten hab i an guten namen nurnoch meinen Bankofant^^

Grüße von Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxor (10. Dezember 2008)

Der Beste Hexenmeistername is meiner meinung "Feardotcom"^^


----------



## crizzle (10. Dezember 2008)

Venoxor schrieb:


> Der Beste Hexenmeistername is meiner meinung "Feardotcom"^^




am besten is deine nap signatur


----------



## yokotay (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal im BG nen Pala namens Paladontose gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erypo (10. Dezember 2008)

gildename: Hordnungsamt xD


----------



## chibi-aya (10. Dezember 2008)

Das sind ja mal nette Namen ^^

Also eine Freundin hat ihre Schurkin "Malarija" genannt...... und ihre Twinks haben auch recht kranke Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine beste Freundin hat nen Char Namens "Teufelmaus" ne Gnom Magierin.
Und ihr Bruder nen Untoten Schurken Namens "Ass"

Habe auch mal 3 Blutelfen vor OG gesehen die hiessen "Pain" "Mustbe" und "Love" und der Gildenname "PainMustBeLove"

Und ne PvP Gilde mit dem Namen "Du Nicht Nehmen Kerze" kenn ich auch. Die haben nen weißen Wappenrock mit ner Kerze drauf. Und die Chars in der Gilde heissen. Xtravaganza, Xtraordinary, Xtrablue usw.

Lg 
Yumi


----------



## war_locker (10. Dezember 2008)

Gab's schon Taurenklaus?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (10. Dezember 2008)

naja.. ich hab auf einem neuen server mal

Mario und Hana erstellt.. Mario-Hana, zwar nicht sehr orignell^^ aber doch ganz lustig wenn mans nicht eknnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Labryadai (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß net ich versuche imer irgendwie originelle Namen zu finden die auch auch auf einen Pve Server passen da kam dann bei raus:
Paladin - Humphry
Kriegerin - Labryadai
Priesterin - Penelope
Mage - Jeszebel
Totesritter - Yeremiah

Vielleicht nicht das originellste aber ich find se treffend und schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxor (10. Dezember 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> am besten is deine nap signatur


sagt einer dess vorbild ein arbeitsloser suchti ist der nur im game imba is und sonst keine freunde hat xD


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (10. Dezember 2008)

gibt ne gilde die heißt HordentlichaufsMaul


----------



## Argolo (10. Dezember 2008)

Ka was aus der Gilde geworden ist, aber bei auf dem Realm sind manchmal Leute mit den Gildenennamen "Schlümpfe des Eledens" entgegengekommen. xD


----------



## carcerus (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eine Blutelfe Paladin-> Atheismus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Carc


----------



## Labryadai (10. Dezember 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> Ka was aus der Gilde geworden ist, aber bei auf dem Realm sind manchmal Leute mit den Gildenennamen "Schlümpfe des Eledens" entgegengekommen. xD



lol bei uns gibt es die Buschbeerenbande.


----------



## Magician.^ (10. Dezember 2008)

Auroooo schrieb:


> Selune (Nachtelf Priestern)




Elune + ein S ...


----------



## nachtwalter (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich spiele auf "Der Mithrilorden" - RP-PvE-Server, da versucht man natürlich immer guten namen zu finden für seine Chars.
Ich hab bei mir folgende:

Troll Schamane: Kroak
Troll Jäger: Dünsch (Pet: eißt)
Untoter Magier: Cherubeal
Zwerg Todesritter: Bergtod
Zwerg Hunter: Grunngni


Der lustigste name der mir bisher untergekommen ist war der Krieger eines Bekannten.
Vichs

spätestens als er den titel "Hand von Adal" bekommen hat mussten im Schlachtzug alle vor lachen zusammenbrechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satania666 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ein alter Char von mir *spiel den nimmer* Gnom Mage heisst Jellybelly
mein erster char hiess Terrorelfe

aktuell sind Kuutamo *Mondschein*, Aurinko *Sonne*, Tavastia, Nosturia, Piru und Fluffy ^^

ich sah letztens einen Psycow...das fand ich witzig ^^


----------



## the Jester (10. Dezember 2008)

Venoxor schrieb:


> sagt einer dess vorbild ein arbeitsloser suchti ist der nur im game imba is und sonst keine freunde hat xD




......der Satz und die Sig erinnern mich spontan an:

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/41.html


----------



## Pacmaniacer (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab so n paar leute

Komisch
Taure Krieger = Herkuhles

Schöne Name
B11 Priest = Coey
Druide = alles mit X am ende


----------



## Curumir (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich find den namen von meinem Blutelf Schurken cool (übringens nun mein standartname) ---> Curumir.
Kreativer weise heißt mein Blutelf DK Curumîr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Bruder hatn Tauren dudu mit namen Thorindru (thorin-dru für druide)


----------



## Björn93 (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Gnomin Magierin heißt Lilý.... ich liebe den Namen =)
Und mein Zwerg DK heißt: Hantri xD
Ich find den namen "Nesra" auch schön für nen Tauren Druiden^^


----------



## Björn93 (10. Dezember 2008)

Und Stumpfe namen wie "Zwergkrieger" für nen Zwerg Krieger -.- super einfalssreich..... naja und Menschpaladin für nen Mensch pala und so weiter..... einfallslos^^


----------



## Najtan (10. Dezember 2008)

kannte mal einen UD-Priesterin die 

Velanonis heist

wie ich finde ein schöner name

der witz ist

Velan = Wlan
on     =  on
is       = ist

UD-Hexer-Name ->  Meistertot


----------



## Müllermilch (10. Dezember 2008)

Im Forenticker war letztens erst der Thread mit den Charnamen.....1x SUFU benutzt und auch gefunden!


----------



## Entroxx (10. Dezember 2008)

Freund von mir heißt Millky sein Pet Wayne^^ das find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schön ist Îchbínìmbâ xD so heißen voll viele Dks bei uns aufm Server oder anders geschribene halt^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (10. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> [insert random text here] Omlette.



Omlette is geil.. so hieß mal n Paladin auf Kargath, aus der besten Gilde pre BC und Pre Sunwell.

Und meine chars haben auch tolle Namen ;x

Gnom Mage: Thalnos (Klosterboss Inc xD)
Nightelf Warrior: Bigbo 
Nightelf Deathknight: Demonbane
Nightelf Huntress: Sathura
Nightelf Druid: Ninomiya (damals noch Bigzero.. ein hoch aufs Namenumbenennungs-Feature)
Human Warrior: Tenkaichi
Dwarf Paladin: Shakugan

Diese Namen sind alle von Irgendetwas abgeleitet, auser Bigbo.. den hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht ;>


----------



## Coolrambo (10. Dezember 2008)

der geilste name ever:   Kiramisu (hmm lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  Nachtelf Druidin


----------



## L-MWarFReak (10. Dezember 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Im Forenticker war letztens erst der Thread mit den Charnamen.....1x SUFU benutzt und auch gefunden!



der thread ist aber 1,5 jahre alt =) also warsch. älter als der andere^^


----------



## Dabow (10. Dezember 2008)

Feel teh PvPnis ( anspielung auf PV PENIS )


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein DK heißt DarkóSchóló...mal schaun ob die leute die ableitung verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

in meiner Gilde bei der Horde (Realm Lothar - DieGildeDerWolfskrieger)  gibt es einen Baumschubser und einen Kuhschubser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Chars:

Calihye - Menschen-Paladina
Zschara - Gnomen-Hexe
Xantrij - Nacktelfen-Druidin

Azreala- untote Mage
Eldaeir - Blödelfen-Jäger
Grguch - orki-krieger
Cedrill - Tauren-Schami




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (10. Dezember 2008)

Sollte ich noch einmal mit WoW anfangen, Gott bewahre, nenne ich meinen Ork Schurken ehhhhh Steffi^^

Wenn das mal kein ausgefallener Name ist weiss ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

ZwergenPriester : ElPadre
Nachtelfendruide: Swiftwind
Nachtelfendruide: Tigosch
Menschen-Magierin: Simsala
und von meinen Chars:
HanSon . Menschen-Hexer
Aldentte . Menschen-Schurkin
Silmarilli . Nachtelfen-Priesterin
Herakor . Draenai-Krieger
Mithrandir . Menschen-Magier (ja sorry dazumals war ich noch jung und dumm)
Emerwen und Eledhwen .... Nachtelfen-Druidin und -Jägerin

persönlich schlimm finde ich a. roxxor schurken der fraktion Shadowdeath und Co. 
und Bekannte Namen verschandelt durch irgendwelche `´^ oder ähnliches oder die Vergewaltigung von irgendwelchen Namen, oder Namen die man kennt und wo dann die Klasse und Rasse in keinstem Bezug zum Namen steht aber das is grad offtopic merk ich grad :-/ nö jetzt lösch ich es auch nid mehr weg :-)

hmm lustige Namen .... auf einem RP-Server frag ich leuten mit einem lustigen (dümmlichen) namen meistens was er oder sie angestellt hat das die Eltern so gemein waren diesen Namen zu wählen :-)


----------



## Genmokai (10. Dezember 2008)

also das absolut dämlichste, was mir jeh über den weg gelaufen ist, war eine Orkjägerin namens "mutterkuchen".


----------



## Silmarilli (10. Dezember 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> Sollte ich noch einmal mit WoW anfangen, Gott bewahre, nenne ich meinen Ork Schurken ehhhhh Steffi^^
> 
> Wenn das mal kein ausgefallener Name ist weiss ich auch nicht^^



... mach ne Schurkin draus und der Namen würd "passen" :-) bzw. das fänd ich witzig


----------



## Devilyn (10. Dezember 2008)

Nein das find ich gerade witzig^^

Wenn Epic behangener Spieler X von dem Ork Schurken Steffi "weg gepwnd" wird.^^


----------



## Hypnotizice (10. Dezember 2008)

Aus meiner gilde gibs 2Namen  die ich richtig geil find^^
Streetstorm TaurenKrieger.
und Lunaelumen TrollSchamy.

zu meinen eigenen Cha's.
Hypnotizice : Troll Jäger
Cyroxx       : Toll schurke (find ihn aber selbst nicht so dolle).
Unex          : Orc Todesritter


----------



## Captain Planet (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Chars (alle Alleria):

Regnator = Ork-Schamane

Sarion = Ork-DK

Ráscal(bisschen einfallslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) = na was wohl...B11 Rogue

Freikop(ungewöhnlich und einzigartig) = Ork-Krieger

Dann noch Twinks wie Hypersniper(Priest), Tydeus(Jäger), Gotabigone (mage)...xD

ORKS FTW


----------



## neo1986 (10. Dezember 2008)

Lorille schrieb:


> So ein Name kann gefährlich werden.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit Lorille nicht wirklich zufrieden
> 
> ...


Find lorille schön obwoohl es sich leicht nach Klobrille anhört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein ich spiele auch ein gnom und gnompresse is echt kake wir gnome müssen uns dagegen wehren gegen die klobürstigen Kühe^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. Dezember 2008)

Yay meine kleine Gnom Hexenmeisterin Kampfkartofl^^

Bei meinem allerersten char hab ich mich verschrieben und statt Blackout (Mein Spielername für alles mögliche) "Backout" geschrieben...
Hab mir dann blad nen neuen gemacht weil man mich auf meinem englischen Server dauernd mit Bacon angeschrieben hat -.- 
Hmmm.. Früstücksspeck auch ein netter Name^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ein hoch auf Gnome!! Kühe gehören auf den Teller!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Dezember 2008)

tja tja weiss net ob er schon aufgeführt ist aber is nen geiler name:
Grabstein (untoter schurke) ^^
hab noch 
cryses (troll Mage) ^^
Kánte (mensch Krieger) ^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab neulich einen weiblichen untoten todesritter namens Alestraya gesehn...fand den namen ganz nett


----------



## Wuduismus (10. Dezember 2008)

Der coolste name für nen elf ist : Zwölf


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (10. Dezember 2008)

sarathûr(meiner) der ist im arsenal soga einzigartig^^
grave(schurke)origineller als des ganze death kîll shádôw zeug
nephastus(dk)ebenfalls sehr niedlich
erebion gefällt mir auch


----------



## Devilyn (10. Dezember 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> sarathûr(meiner) der ist im arsenal soga einzigartig^^



Meine Ex-Schurkin Sandês ist auch einzigartig im Arsenal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber denke auch nur wegen dem Sonderzeichen.


----------



## Voni (10. Dezember 2008)

Grüezi

Schurke namens "Readycheck"

Gruss
Voni


----------



## Rakyo (10. Dezember 2008)

Artherk schrieb:


> oder der originelle name todesritter für einen haltet euch fest... todesritter...



Spielst du auf Anetheron oder verbreitet sich diese Seuche auch auf anderen Servern?^^"

Topic:

Also mir sind schon einige Charaktere mit lustigen/schönen Namen begegnet. Darunter:

- Carnivorus (Untot Priester xD)
- Renera (Blutelf Magierin)
- Thalion (Tauren Druide)
- Nimbrod (Ork Schurke)
- Elfenalli (Bltuelf Jäger)
- Homoignavus (Blutelfe Paladin)
- Paso (!!!!!) (Untot Schurke)
- Kaltevenen (Untot Hexenmeister)
- Rodestitter (UNGLAUBLICH einfallsreich) (Untot Todesritter)
- Dalbur (Tauren Schamane)
- Knusperelf (Blutelf Paladin)
- Erklärbär (Tauren Druide) xD


Leider sind mir nur selten gute Alli-Namen übern Weg gelaufen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier noch ein paar lustige Gildennamen:

- omg its fidelity
- xD
- Lachend in die Kreissäge
- your mom is my daily (ist aber recht verbreitet wa?)

Eigene Charnamen:

- Datorus (Untot Schurke)
- Eldoril (Blutelfe Hexenmeisterin)
- Kharaz (Blutelf Jäger)
- Mireille (Untot Todesritterin)


Najo das wars dann mal *grüßt*


----------



## Carwash (10. Dezember 2008)

Der beste Name für einen Orc- Shamy ist Blanka.

Damit ist Blanka, der grüne ,,Mutant" aus Street Figther gemeint.
Warum Shamy?
Weil die spezial Attacke von Blanka Elektrisieren ist und beim Shamy ist doch Blitzschlag ne ähnliche Attacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein erster Tag im DK-Startgebiet war sehr... öööhm... lustig. Auch wenn die Namen nicht gerade geistreich waren, scheinbar hatten viele nur auf die Schnelle irgendeinen Quarknamen eingegeben um sich die Gegend ansehen zu können. Zugegeben, ich war mit meinem _"Einseinself"_ kaum besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also begegnet sind mir da unter anderem:

Todesrîtter / Tôdesritter / Tódesrìtter (und sonstige Schreibweisen)
Todestripper
Todesstripper
Todesflipper
Olololritter
Roflritter
Todesnippel
Todestöter
Todesshädow
Totaritta
und diverse Líchkîng-Varianten.... sogar eine Lichqueen

Ich geh mal stark davon aus, daß die meisten Namen nicht lange überlebt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WorstCase (10. Dezember 2008)

Leute mit Namen wie die die hier beispielhaft aufgeführt sind sollten einfach gebannt werden und zwar sofort.  Vielleicht sollte Blizzard da wirklich mal hart durchgreifen!
Mich persönlich kotzt es echt an wenn mich z.B. Leute zu einem Duell herausfordern die Todeskiller heißen. Vielleicht kann man ja mal einen reinen Server für KINDER machen!
Hier einige bereits erwähnte Beispiele!

Todesrîtter / Tôdesritter / Tódesrìtter
Todestripper
Todesstripper
Todesflipper
Olololritter
Roflritter
Todesnippel
Todestöter
Todesshädow
TotarittaWagenheber (taure)
Kalbsvieh (taure)
klopperuschi (troll)
jachdierippe (ud-schurke)
pwnadine (human-pala)
ichpennhalt (be-pala)
knoppers (gnom magier)
boonhuntig (orc jäger)
gnom firemage: streichholz
gnom frostmage: frostbeule

Und jetzt spamt mich zu mit Sprüchen wie: "Oh bist Du erwachsen" oder "Wechsel doch den Server wenn es Dich stört" oder "Spiel doch ein anderes Spiel Du Idiot" bla bla bla


----------



## Rakyo (10. Dezember 2008)

WorstCase schrieb:


> Und jetzt spamt mich zu mit Sprüchen wie: "Oh bist Du erwachsen" oder "Wechsel doch den Server wenn es Dich stört" oder "Spiel doch ein anderes Spiel Du Idiot" bla bla bla



Nene da gehts mir genauso. ^^" Wenn ich solche Namen lese wünschte ich manchmal, dass ich Hordler angreifen kann ~.~"

In dem Sinne: Du bist sicherlich nicht allein mit deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine NachtelfenDK heisst: 

Eona (selbst ausgedacht)

NE-Hunter: 

Levitas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würfelzucker (10. Dezember 2008)

Naja ich kann euch dazu nur meinen Tschar name sagen ---> Würfelzucker !! Es reden mich echt sehr oft Leute auf den Namen und naja um so ausergewöhnlicher der name um so leichter wird man bekannt auf einem Server


----------



## OooMUCKELooO (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich verbinde meine Charakternamen meist mit ihrer Klasse oder dem Beruf. Ok "Muckel" mal ausgeschlossen. xD

Also meine Charakter heißen

Sôraya - Draenei Schamanin - ist persisch für „kleine Kostbarkeit“, „Juwel“ > Juwelenschleifer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sîrona - Nachtelf Druidin - altkeltische Göttin der Quellen, der Fruchtbarkeit und der Heilung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aluka - Untode Hexenmeisterin - heißt "Blutsauger"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sunní - Draenei Priesterin (heilig) ... mein kleiner Sonnenschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Finde die Namen schön, auch wenn sie ein Sonderzeichen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einen Gildennamen muss ich hier jedoch noch loswerden. Hatte oft Mitglieder dieser Gilde auf meinem Server angetroffen (wobei in den letzten Wochen nicht mehr, darum weis ich auch nicht, ob sie noch existiert):

"Kotnascherbande"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spilyt (10. Dezember 2008)

also meine druidin (lvl77) sevrer arygos heisst schlicht und einfach *Yuckfou* (:

da hat mich sogar mal nen gm drauf angesprochen, das der name nice ist..und sonst pvp und im lvl alltag 2-3 anwisperer mit "geiler name"

(:



und in der gilde ist der spitzname : fucki 

^^


----------



## nachtwalter (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab übrigens meinen Taurenhealdudu vergessen der kurzerhand baumhaus genannt wurde...

da kommen dann immer so Sprüche wie:
In Shattrath/Dalaran gibt es keine Bäume


----------



## fles (10. Dezember 2008)

human holypala: Taschnlampe
ud-warlock: Morgengrauen
b11 priest: Hazelnuss
gnom: Littlepunk


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

schöne namen:
nimbee (tauren-drudin)
alviarin (ud-priesterin)
zoé (ud- magierin)
jézzabélle(ud hexe)
Heíland (troll priesterin)
GelbeRose :>
Dober (für nen orc shamy echt passend ^^)

wenn mir noch mehr einfällt schreib ichs ^^
[/quote]
Wegen schöne bzw. passende Namen:

Nimrod=Jäger
Pet (Kernhund)=Garm
Fleischfresser=Karnivor


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Was haben eigentlich alle was gegen Gnome,ich meine die einzige die was gegen sie haben können,sind die Zwerge.
Ich meine Die wohnen in IF und plötzlich kommen die Gnome,udn mann muss aufpassen das man nirgendswo drauftritt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (10. Dezember 2008)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> ... oder schöne Charnamen gesehn?



Karius? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (10. Dezember 2008)

Whorr schrieb:


> Tauren Krieger, Name: Gnompresse
> 
> 
> find isch lustisch



gibts schon auf Frostwolf Hordenseite ---> wäre nachgemacht


----------



## Sneaks (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich halte viel von guten Namen da Namen wie Kleene oder ähnliches kacke sind.


Meine Char Namen:

Dreanei Mage : Shalaria
Dreanei Schami: Lexxar
Nachtelf Schurke : Sneaks
Nachtelf Warri: Shiranae
Mensch Pala : Skiny
Undead Priest: Sophie
Nachtelf Druide: Azhara


Und noch einen wirklich unnötigen aber musste sein:

Händlerchar:
gnom krieger: Dashändler^^

Mfg Sneaks


----------



## DeThLeFf (10. Dezember 2008)

meine Gilde auf dem Mithrilorden...

Rentner der Verdammnis

Ich liebe sie!!! :-*


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (10. Dezember 2008)

Spilyt schrieb:


> also meine druidin (lvl77) sevrer arygos heisst schlicht und einfach *Yuckfou* (:
> da hat mich sogar mal nen gm drauf angesprochen, das der name nice ist..und sonst pvp und im lvl alltag 2-3 anwisperer mit "geiler name"



Nebst mein Cornflakes ist mein Orc Schurke "Gemüse" auch ein knaller, mit dem kann ich nix im Allgemein/Handels-Channel schreiben ohne das eine rückmeldung kommt über den Namen.^^
Meine Priesterin heisst Kokosnuss, ich finde der Name passt bei ihr perfekt.. Trolle haben ja was Tropisches an sich und dann haben die Weiblichen die Palmen ähnliche Frisur, also Kokosnuss^^


----------



## Headsick (10. Dezember 2008)

Meine Schamanin--> Headsick (angelehnt an Terry Pratchett, ein Zauberer Namens Sensible Headsick)
Mein 19er PvP Gnom Schurke --> Don Hugo (so heisst im RL!!! das Kind von Franzi von Almsick)
Mein Hexenmeister ---> Stöhn (klang besser als Seufz, was anderes ist mir defakto nicht eingefallen)
Mein Todesritter ---> Norc (tja, sollte halt schnell gehen wie wohl bei fast allen, aber dennoch kein Arthas, Death-sonstwas abklatsch enden, die Namen sind schlicht peinlich)
Tja und dann noch siehe unten Fantom und Bobotox, wobei ich bei dem Zwerg den Namen absichtlich so geschrieben habe, (ich glaub, weils es damals cool fand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Bobo kommt von der Serie Nip/Tuck (wer nicht kennt, bitte UNBEDINGT schauen, die rockt!!!

So long ich wünsche allen viel Spaß XD


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. Dezember 2008)

Hexer: Fearpwnsgear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Mein Krieger heisst Aéon.


----------



## Nassim (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm,

mir fallen da auch noch 2 ein:

Elfmeter = Nachtelf Jäger

und der Klassische mit nem Riesenbart:

Klautja = Nachtelf Schurkin


----------



## Ravor (10. Dezember 2008)

2 schamanen:
klit und oris ^-^
sry wenn schon genannt wurden

greez


----------



## Melih (10. Dezember 2008)

Schádówscháttén ....


----------



## Akathosh (10. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Namen:

Kaimon (Tauren-Dudu, )
Arkanias (Blutelf-Jäger, nicht ganz so kreativ, aber zeigt sofort die Rasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Antiswalir (Blutelf-Magier)
Inradiél (Mensch-Magierin; Akzent um zu kennzeichnen, dass das KEIN "ie" ist, sonderen getrennt gesprochen wird)
Aradion (Nachtelf-Jäger)
Andiól (Blutelf-Hexenmeisterin)
Ontarius (Blutelf-Paladin)

Und dann noch mein Orc-Schurke (passt nicht von der Story, aber ging mir mehr um die Volksfähigkeit):
Akathosh

Lustigsten Namen die ich bisher gesehen hab hier:
Hexer: Fearpwnsgear
"Ichfangdich" und "Ichkriegdich"
"
oktobär
novembär
dezembär
"
Heilig-Priest: Heildusiemir
Jäger: Helfenicht
Und sein Pet: Helfeauchnicht
Frosty (Feuermage) (hab ich auchschon gesehen, nur umgekehrt, war Frost und hieß irgendwas mit Feuer, weiß nicht genau was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Unstopabull
Muhviehstar
Bank char: Faulerpeon

Die meisten Schönen Namen hier fand ich auch gut, bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab meinen priester damals benediction genannt...ganz im unwissen

dann haben mich zahlreiche leute 
1) auf ne band mit dem namen 
2) auf nen stab pre bc angesprochen

wusste net bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

jetz spiel ich shamy und heiße shurtugal, was in der alten sprache der elfen ( nach nem buch) drachenreiter heißt.
passt gut, dass ich mir endlich so nen drachen zugelegt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

MFG cuzmatirulez

wer das buch kennt, PM an mich und gibt nen GRATZULATSCHIONS zurück!
würd mich interessieren ob einer von den wow vielzockern auch noch manchmal liest un das weisst^^

guden abend


----------



## dehunter (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab ein zwerg jäger der heisst ericcartmän ^^
und hab schon ein alladin ( pala ) ichnixdmg (pala) dudududu ( dudu ^^) bloodstørm ( todesritter) ..... gesehen


----------



## Plakner (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich kannte mal nen Dudu der hiess Bearenmarke^^ Fand ich ganz lustig
Am meisten nerver die Massen an Dks die alle ne Mischung aus "Lich,Licht,Light,Blood,Blut,Dark,Knight,Ritter,King und das auch noch in allen erdenklichen Veriationen im Namen haben

Mein Schurkentwink nannt ich mal aus ner Laune raus "Schrei" und werd jetzt dauernd drauf angesprochen ob ich Tokio HOtel fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell's Lord (10. Dezember 2008)

Dunnerak schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen jäger Cormocodran genannt und mein Pet Ascobol    ich find die namen echt geil       meine anderen chars nenn ich meist so Dunnerak oder Harikava     was mystisches halt



Sorry, aber genau sowas finde ich armselig. Du hast wohl die Bartimäus Trilogie gelesn, wie ich auch. Aber eben genau diese Namenklauerei finde ich Mist. Wenn du wenigstens erwähnt hättest, dass die aus nem Buch sind, dann hätt ich nix gesagt. Aber so klingts als hättest du die Namen selber erfunden, was ja nich stimmt.

So mal zum Topic:

Den Beste was ich gesehn hab, war ein Tauren Warri namens "Steak" xD
Fand ich super. 
Mein Main heisst Acinarion, ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer was ich mir damals gedacht, hab, hasse mich dafür ^^
Sonst bin ich eher der RP Fan, so hab ich meinen Orc Ele Schami "Drishnak" genannt, was meiner Meinung nach perfekt passt.
Noch als Anmerkung, 2 Kumpels und ich haben uns 3 19er PvP Rogues erstellt, namens Listiger, Betüger und Verräter, natürlich alle UD. Find ich auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg, Hell's Lord


----------



## Cold Play (10. Dezember 2008)

xeslana  ist immer wieder toll  (wirklich schon des öfteren gesehen nur nicht lange mit dem namen auf rp^^)


----------



## Abigayle (10. Dezember 2008)

Ichweissnix

Entername

Willnicht

Mettwurst

Immer weider nett anzusehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (10. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mal einen char mit namen: "lootcifer" gesehen -  fand ich sehr geil ..  oder "jackwolfskin"  für nen jäger...
lustig fand ich auch die heilig-priester: "healyourself"  und "restinpeace"


----------



## Bullet1990 (10. Dezember 2008)

Also die Namen meiner Chars sind geklaut wie zB: Boràdor, Vvardenfell, Antaria, Nerevar 

Ich habe aber einen Tauren gesehen mit dem Namen "Klitschkuh" das fande ich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schurke eines Freundes heißt Raikoo auf nem anderen Server habe ich mich in seiner Anwesenheit Raikuh genannt. Aber Kuhrios is auch gut^^


----------



## Agrom1337 (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich hatte nen ud schurken, der hieß "Agrom"
fand ich sehr passend, da der name irgendwie agressiv wirkt und ich fast nur pvp gemacht hab xD

ansonsten hätt ich an weiblichen namen noch "Anuri und Triane"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein name, den ich in der vergangenheit mal gesehen hab, der sich aber wirklich eingeprägt hat ist "Schrittfisch"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbumlee (11. Dezember 2008)

Venoxor schrieb:


> Der Beste Hexenmeistername is meiner meinung "Feardotcom"^^



ja da ist was dran, denke aber meiner is auch gut, Hexer namens

Heârtsfeâr ^^ 

Kenn nen pvp priest der nennt sich Feldarzt. leider merkt man sich nich wirklich die ganzen lustigen namen.


----------



## Visssion (11. Dezember 2008)

Also  ich find meine Namen auch cool:

Vission (Zwerg Priester,)
Ogratosh (Gnom Schurke)
Kioba (Nachtelf Druide)


----------



## lotus06 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hexenmeister(orck)-Morgorg
Priester(Mensch)-Constantine
Schueke(elf)-Bandit


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habn Schamanen der heißt Harndrang.. ^^


----------



## Dradogom (11. Dezember 2008)

Nabernd,

letztens beim starwars gucken kam mir ne fichse idee für nen namen...

hab meinen todesritter dann mal Darthweeder genannt

Gruß


----------



## Taura (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine Kriegerin heisst *Taura*
Mein Todesritter folglicherweise *Totetaura*
und unvermeidlicherweise natürlich noch *Totemtaura* , natürlich eine Schamana  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Magierin hab ich mal *Zaubra* genannt.
War aber auch schon mal kreativ und hab irgendwo einen *Deadalus*

Meine Frau ist auch arsenaleinzigartig : *Zukandra* für ne Trolljägerin


----------



## Black_Deadman (11. Dezember 2008)

hi ,

Ich habe einen Char der heißt Bloodhand , ich bin auf diesen Namen gekommen weil ich mich beim Brotschneiden in die Hand geschnitten haben. 
Dabei ist dieser Name entstanden fand ich eig. ziemlich schön . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Black


----------



## Mab773 (11. Dezember 2008)

mein Priester heisst Saufkopp, Zwerg^^


----------



## Moktheshock (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn Choppy und Kitty und die haben twinks namens Chíppy und Kótty^^


----------



## Duraz (11. Dezember 2008)

Grad nen ud warri namens Grabportier gesehen, find ich nicht schlecht

nen schoenen namen fuer nen priest find ich Kharma


----------



## Möps1 (11. Dezember 2008)

In meiner aktiven WoW-Zeit (die übrigens sehr interessant war) hieß mein char   "Möps"

Ist nichts Besonderes dran, aber irgendwie war ich der Einzige, der diesen Namen hatte, was mich schon zimlich verwundert hat, da er mir sofort eingafallen war...

und ehe ich mich's versah, gab es 3-4 Monate später immer mehr Möpse

MfG Möps




Habt verständnis für eventuelle Rechtschreibefehler... schreibe die mit ner Menge Alkohol intus -.-


----------



## SäD (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Hexenmeister Twink getroffen der Shakesfear hiess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hymne (11. Dezember 2008)

"Rosettenschnueffler" find ich auch ganz ganz weit vorn...


----------



## Greezor (11. Dezember 2008)

Human DK - Arongar...einfach nur nice <<<<meiner!

Blutelf Paladina - Anloriel <<<<meiner!

Blutelf Priest - Nihyliel <<<meiner!!!

Undead Schurke von mir hieß mal Huge...fand ich auch recht gut^^

Neulich nen Tauren DK gesehen der hieß "Rindeastwood"xD

Fand ich echt zum schießen^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (11. Dezember 2008)

Allvis schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich alle was gegen Gnome,ich meine die einzige die was gegen sie haben können,sind die Zwerge.
> Ich meine Die wohnen in IF und plötzlich kommen die Gnome,udn mann muss aufpassen das man nirgendswo drauftritt!!!
> 
> 
> ...



das problem haben wir tauren überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber witzige namen sind auch

-Niemand
-Keiner

finde es witzig wenn da steht

Niemand ist dem Schlachtzug beigetreten.

Keiner liebt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde denn Namen Gehacktes noch immer am geilsten^^
Besonders mit dem Titel der Zerschmetterten Sonne => Gehacktes der Zerschmetterten Sonne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor (11. Dezember 2008)

Koksnuss xD


----------



## Monyesak (11. Dezember 2008)

dehydriert -> untoter


----------



## Chromespell (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Magier-Twink (undead) heißt "Mystkerl" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Deathknight (Tank) "Froaster", Tauren-Dudu "Muhbarak" (nach Muhammad Husni Mubarak - Staatspräsident von Ägypten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mein Main heißt btw "Renku" und ist Ork-VS-Schami ("Chrome" war leider vergeben auf Lordaeron), Hab mir dann auch nen Tauren-Schami gebaut, den ich ganz einfallsreich "Renkuh" genannt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+diverse Twinks: "Blanktank" und "Obermotz" (wie man sieht nur aus fun erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Haldil (11. Dezember 2008)

habe mal irgenwo einen gesehen der hiess Einbauküche ;-)
Was mich extrem nervt sind die 20 milionen Legolas mit è, à usw....


----------



## Alani (11. Dezember 2008)

Morgen,

*Malestar*, Priesterin ist Spanisch und bedeutet unbehagen, unwohl und mein DK *Epidemia*, auch Spansch und bedeutet Seuche, Verseuchung^^


----------



## djflow20 (11. Dezember 2008)

Den besten Namen den ich kenne ist kein Charname sondern ein Gildenname.

Dieser lautet <RLexedeleted>

Sagt doch alles aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðarky :) (11. Dezember 2008)

Bankchar:

Gnom-x = Wieselchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (11. Dezember 2008)

Sanitöter - Untoter Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den find ich mal passend^^


----------



## heartless666 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Pet (Ich bin Blutelfjäger) heißt Hansmeiser und ich find ne gut ;-)


----------



## Blackbiber (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mal ein pet namens Dmgditer gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (11. Dezember 2008)

löl der fernwemmser *wink* ^^ mit dir war ich die tage irgendwas raiden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



das Pet meines Hunters "Gundan" (Troll) heisst Pfötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> ist Humar the Pridelord ausm Brachland.. k/A wie der auf deutsch heisst, als ich den gezähmt hab, hiess der noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Pfötchen, weil er schwarz ist, aber weisse Tatzen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roliath (11. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Nachtelf-Jäger heißt *Roliath*. Mir gefällt der Name eigentlich ganz gut ^^
Und dann habe ich noch einen Orc-Krieger der heißt *Kaltunk*. SO wir der erste Q-Geber im Orc-Startgebiet.. ^^


----------



## Cylierie (11. Dezember 2008)

Den Lustigsten namen den ich Kenne (neben Toastbrot und Kottlett ) ist für ein Hunterpet gewesen  Krokodiel mit Namen Täschchen

Cylierie


----------



## Ahti (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir auch mal nen Priester erstellt , aber auch nur Just For FUn

----> Secure ;-)


----------



## leo87 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Todesritter heißt OlliGeißel


----------



## Evalor (11. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde gibts ne Holypriest mit dem Namen Heiligeilig, kann man jetzt lesen wie man will. ich find den Namen einfach nur gelungen.^^


----------



## Lucid (11. Dezember 2008)

meine chars:

Lucid ;X (von meinem alten nick  "lucid nightmare") nachtelfschurkin
Jândice ( be-DK)
Orlea  (be-pala)
Rasperyl (be-mage)
Shenia (draenei-priestess)

letztens nen todesritter namens : Todesknight gesehen

ohne worte...^^


----------



## Thundergod (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi mein B11 Todesritter heist Gorgoròth - elbisch - Todesgift^^
Hat was :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankdakrank aka GoryDays (11. Dezember 2008)

Vorne Weg sage ich gleich mal  Ich finde  jeden Namen "Arm/Billig/Crap/Trash " uvm , den ich bei Arsenal bei Eingabe gleich 3 seiten Lang finde xD , Uniquate brauch die Welt ! ^^

So Wie mein Mainchar Namen oder mein DK twink namen Findet man beide nur 1 mal  beim Arsenal !!! ^^

MainChar: Frankdakrank UD Schurke Anubárack 
Twink : Gorydays (Blutrünstiege Tage)  UD Deathknight =)


MFG Franky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



und BTW Allis Können sich eh So viel Mühe geben wie sie Wollen xD Ihr könnt garnicht "Cool/Stylisch " oder Ähnliches Sein IHR SEIT ALLIS xD MUHAHAH FLAME ON! ^^ 

FÜR DIE HORDE ! ^^


----------



## Silmarilli (11. Dezember 2008)

genaaaaau FrankDaKrank
im richtigen Leben gibts auch nur einen Hans Dieter und der Nachbar Josef den gibts auch nur einmal 
warum sollte es dann auf kA wievielen hunderten Servern nicht auch mehrmals den selben namen geben
Wenn ich den eigens erfundenen selbstausgedachten an den haaren herbeigezogenen Namen meiner Schamanin Rasaja hernehme .... sogar bei dem find ich im arsenal ein paar einträge und ... what shall's ? *schulterzuckt*
nur so gaaaanz einfallsreiche wie Deathnight ... für nen DK oder Arthás .... auch schon ein paar gesehen ... oder Narthas .... aber wenn es pro Server einen Mithrandir gibt ... jo mei ... passiert ... nur der der als erstes auf dem Server die Idee hatte und den Namen richtig geschrieben hat :-) der sollte nen Orden bekommen *fg* 

lg Sily


----------



## Harkor (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mal grade nicht ernst spiele sondern etwas Twinken möchte, spiele ich eigentlich immer Tauren, weil ich die meisst nicht lange spiele, da bekomm ich vom Zuschauen immer Rückenschmerzen.

Da habe ich dann recht einfallslose Namen, die die Rasse etwas, sagen wir mal, diskreditieren^^

*Weedercower
Cowgoomy
Tbonesteak
*
als Main spiele ich einen edlen rechtschaffenen Ritter der Tafelrunde

*Dancealot *(so hiess der doch oder?) ^^

Mein Bankchar *Capital *ist inzwischen 71 ...


----------



## MrRace (11. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Server Tirion gab es mal ein "Bratwurstmobil"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch "Nichdiemama" ein


----------



## Jerod (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand mal am Anfang meiner WoW-Zeit einen Nachtelf Jäger ganz lustig, der hieß „Radeberger“ und sein Pet „Pilsner“   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chromespell (11. Dezember 2008)

> Ich fand mal am Anfang meiner WoW-Zeit einen Nachtelf Jäger ganz lustig, der hieß „Radeberger“ und sein Pet „Pilsner“ rolleyes.gif



rofl, so hießen mein Char und Pet in Ragnarök online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malyce (11. Dezember 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat es nicht so mit Namen. Ergo kommen so Sachen raus wie

Srwhll (BE Mage, Anlehnung an die Sorrow Hill PvP Mage Videos die er vergöttert hat)

Gulaschkeks (BE Pala)

Solange die Namen noch einigermaßen lustig sind und man darüber schmunzeln kann, kann ich damit leben. Das absolute no-go sind Namen mit Sonderzeichen (schon doof wenn man nicht kreativ genug ist um sich was neues auszudenken) oder Namen die Kiddy-Sprache aka L33t-Speak beinhalten.

Aber:

Facemeltor ist mittlerweile ein umgänglicher Begriff, Barlow sei Dank. Sieht man ja alleine schon an der Ingi-Brille

P.S.: Und jaaaa.... mein Pala heißt wirklich Menschfeind. Diary of Dreams an die Weltherrschaft oO


----------



## Zwergjaeger (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin der Zwergnahse (Zwerg Jäger), den namen find ich recht gut.

Und ich hab ma nen Pala names AZOR rumlaufen sehen, da musste ich lachen, so heissen nämlich meine spülmaschinenpads...^^


----------



## Tzunade86 (11. Dezember 2008)

Aut meinem Server "Tarren Mill" gibt es die Gilde "Backstab Boys". Sind nur Schurken drinne
In der Gilde "Dot n´run" sind nur Warlocks. Sind halt alles Pvp´ler.


----------



## Nancho (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine Chars auf Allianzseite: 

Kirith(N811-Jägerin)
Liana(N811-Priesterin)
Sheeris(N811-Druidin)
Cyrene(Gnom-DK)
Telandria(Zwergenpaladina)
Tinky(Gnom-Hexe)
Narla(Gnom-Magierin)


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. Dezember 2008)

Mein Main Char is ein Gnom-Schurke und heisst "Wagi" ...
Nich der originellste Name, aber hat persönlichen Bezug ...

Dann hab ich mir Twinks gemacht ^^ ...
Nachtelf-Druidin namens "Wagility" ...
Draenei-Priester names "Waggro" ...
Zwerg-Jäger namens "Wagisela" nebst Begleiter "Waghira" ...
Draenei-Schami namens "Dauerblau" ...
Und zu guter letzt ein Draenei-Todesritter namens "Todeskritter" ...

Ach ja, meine Twink-Gilde heisst "New Crits on the Block" ^^


----------



## KomaKater (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine 4 Favoriten sind und bleiben 

Wegdabintank - Zwergenkrieger
Wegdabinarzt - Zwergenholypriester
Wegdahabpet - Zwegenjäger 
Wegdabinmage - Menschenmagier

die 3 zwegen sind auch noch verwandt im RL XD 

ham ab DM nur noch in Inis gelevelt und ich hab nie wieder so nen guten heiler wie den priester gesehen

die leute mit Dark, evil etc find ich auch eher öde...

aber bouble als pala name find ich auch recht cool


----------



## Teradas (11. Dezember 2008)

Ichhabheilung = Mensch Priester^^


----------



## ghulnar (11. Dezember 2008)

ich kenn n schurke mit namen austonaut.is n österreicher^^


----------



## Lokiss (11. Dezember 2008)

meine chars..... find ich gut

Labaaz - Troll Mage
Optical - B11 Priester
Lokiss - Draenai Warri
Icelöer - Orc Warri
Beinbruch - B11 WL
Rajaram - Tauren Schami
Pissenisse - DK
Böke - Zwerg Priester
Oota - N11 Dudu
Sangeet - Gnom Hexer


----------



## Dexter2000 (11. Dezember 2008)

Meine chars Heißen

Leonhard, mensch paladin maincharakter
Kenschan, todesritter Gnom
Gamel, Gnom Magier
Gamelina, Gnom Magierin
Zmoldor, Dreanei Jäger
Gamelo,Gnom Krieger
Agewynn, Nachtelf Schurke


----------



## Rhokan (11. Dezember 2008)

Sneedlewoods passt ganz gut zu Gnomen, außerdem isses doch irgendwie amüsant, wenn auch kindisch, wenn man im TS gerufen wird


----------



## wudo (11. Dezember 2008)

vezelur nachtelfe druidin <3<3


----------



## Janica-Damira (11. Dezember 2008)

Sinisha - Mensch Magierin
Siniba - Mensch Priesterin
Sinoé - Mensch Hexe
Divitria - Nachtelf Jäger
Sinistria - Mensch Todesritter

und.... den witzigsten überhaupt:

Minipieks - Gnom Schurkin


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (11. Dezember 2008)

Làìnè - Tauren Krieger (Main) 

Ich find das hat irgendwie was und leicht zu merken ist es auch ^-^

lg Peace


----------



## L-MWarFReak (11. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Sneedlewoods passt ganz gut zu Gnomen, außerdem isses doch irgendwie amüsant, wenn auch kindisch, wenn man im TS gerufen wird




XD das is echt geil^^ "Hey sneedle tank ma richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"^^


----------



## Garafdîr (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bisher nur einen lustigen Char.namen gesehen, glaube ich. In meiner Gilde ist einer der sich Taschenzoo nennt.^^ Habe nicht alle Namen in meiner Gilde im Kopf, aber es sind ein paar Leute bei uns drinnen die ihre Chars Namen verpasst haben aus diewerse Filme. So wie aus Dragonbol, Pokémon, Tattoo Familie, Ynuiasha, Naruto, Underworld, und aus einige anderen Mangas und Animes. Ich finde da nichts schlimmes daran, wenn man seine Chars Namen vepasst von seinen Lieblings Charakteren aus Filmen, Serien, Comix und/oder Romanen.


----------



## Kankru (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich find alle Namen Orginell, die sich nicht `´°^ usw in die Namen machen, weil die anderen schon vergeben sind!


----------



## 4 the Donuts (11. Dezember 2008)

Also die beiden besten Namen meiner Chars sind: 

->Banqer (Ork, Warri)
->Landtierazt (Nachtelf, Dudu)

hab aber aufgehört bzw. werde aufhörn wenn mein Acc abgelaufen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Ahnor (11. Dezember 2008)

> Selune (Nachtelf Priestern)



du weißt das ne elfen göttin Elune heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das find ich einfach einfallslos aber naja.
geil find ich als gnom warri Kampfpopel


----------



## Itto (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin mit den Namen meiner Chars zufrieden da sie meiner Meinung nach sehr passen^^

Yunaa (UD; Magierin)
Dakota (BE; Jägerin)
Lemontree (Tauren; Druide) [Natürlich Heiler] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nebraska (BE, Paladina)
Itto (Tauren; Krieger)
Yubei (UD; Schurkin)


----------



## wolkentaenzer (11. Dezember 2008)

wudo schrieb:


> vezelur nachtelfe druidin <3<3


Nurvelur wäre wahrscheinlich wirklich witzig gewesen... Passt dann auch zu den D.E.H.T.A.-Quests


----------



## Animos93 (11. Dezember 2008)

Animos
einfach der best name ever^^
und meine orc schamanin heißt droka abgeleitet von drakaa ka wo wieviele a's sind jedenfalls is das die frau von durotan gewesen.


----------



## *Kyrill* (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

meine Chars

Kyríll (Nachtelf Schurke)-(war ein Sturm)
Mineá (Mensch Paladina)-(abgeleitet vom Wasser Mineau)
Celvar (Draenei Todesritter)-(elbisch)
Alduya (Nachtelf Druidin)-(elbisch)
Lenora (Gnom Hexenmeisterin)-(abgeleitet von Lenor)

lusitge Namen

Stückstuhl (Tauren Jäger)
Stiernacken (Tauren Jäger)
Knochenmark (Untoter Priester)


----------



## Fr34z0r (25. Dezember 2008)

Eben einen in der Ini getroffen...

Menschen Priesterin namens Terrorzwerg


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (25. Dezember 2008)

healpaly names dosenheilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## shinbo (25. Dezember 2008)

mh mag mich noch gut an die clasic erinnern... als das alte pvp system noch da war.. der erste rang 14ner auf ally seite.. ne kleine süsse krieger gnomin mit 2 rosa zöpfen.. namens "kampfkrümel"


----------



## Daronos (25. Dezember 2008)

mein druide heißt albinodudu

is im suff entstanden, und er ist halt komplett weiss und hat rote augen... mir wurde gesagt es sei witzig^^


----------



## Elegost (25. Dezember 2008)

White schrieb:


> warum machst du dann nochmal einen neuen Thread auf, wenn du doch schon den selben gefunden hast ?



in dem anderen gings um gildennamen , hier gehts um spielernamen ( wobei es das auch schon gibt aber das weiß der TE wohl nicht^^ )


----------



## Razrath (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem Namen (Razrath) immer zufrieden egal wo ich mich anmelde der name is immer frei *g*
ich find die namen lustig wo man immer die leute anschreiben kann ob sie sich nach dem und dem benannt haben und die dann gar nicht wissen dass sie sich nach jdm oder etwas benannt haben (Bsp: Sheherazade(tipp vision of escaflowne))


----------



## Xyester (25. Dezember 2008)

also ich find den Namen "spontaner Senf" ganz lustig. passt einfach zu allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (25. Dezember 2008)

naja ich hab....


nen deff-warri,der heisst Kloppdenkopp


und nen holy-priest namens Derwardurch
eigentl ganz ok find ich =)


----------



## Ali-babar (25. Dezember 2008)

Salatgurke (Tauren Schami)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## subject (25. Dezember 2008)

Kumpelkuh
Kurtkuhbain

beides Tauren


----------



## Focht (25. Dezember 2008)

Also zu kuriosen Namen würde ich glatt mal sagen: Vladward, Zwerg Paladin,- zum einen eine Ableitung von Vlad III Draculea und zum anderen eine Person aus einem Roman.
Als passenden Namen fällt mir nur der Name Caedus für einen Todesritter ein.


----------



## Karius (25. Dezember 2008)

Whorr schrieb:


> Tauren Krieger, Name: Gnompresse



Gaaaaaaaanz dünnes Eis und so -.-


----------



## Reakness (25. Dezember 2008)

naja ^^ ich kenn einen der macht eigentlich immer nur cars die uralt aussehen ^^
und die hat er dann imma z.B. FeuerOmi (warlock auf feuer) dann EisOmi das war sein mage
aber das witzigste was dann ma kam war die HybridOmi ^^


----------



## Charminbär123 (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein Charaktername Biggie ist vielleicht nicht so originell allerdings gibs eine (wie ich finde) ganz lustige Geschichte dazu: Ich bin dabei Dailys auf der Netherschwingenscherbe zu machen als mich jemand fragt ob ich eine Frau bin die einen männlichen Char spielt weil ich Biggie heiße. Ich frage den Char darauf wie er darauf kommt das ich weiblich bin und er dachte das sich Biggie auf die Abkürzung für Brigitte bezöge allerdings ist mit meinem Namen Notorious BIG gemeint^^


----------



## Reakness (25. Dezember 2008)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> und nen holy-priest namens Derwardurch
> eigentl ganz ok find ich =)




^^ das ist aber ein dudu spruch wegen den hots XD 
beim priest wärs ne andere sache ^^ pre bc wars no sry OM oder der tank war schuld
naja bc wars dann eig fast nurnoch die schuld vom tank xD
leider war ich bis etz zu faul zum gucken was bei wotlk derzeit der spruch ist aber bestimmt wieder ihrgendwas bekloptes xD


----------



## Lunaira (25. Dezember 2008)

habt ihr keine familie oder wieso schreibt ihr an weihnachten hier rum???
naja wieder feiern


----------



## TilemannPlaya (25. Dezember 2008)

dämliche namen : Froschfresse ( untoter magier ) , rasenmäher ( 19pvp twink schurke)

lustige namen: hm fällt mir grad nur nen nachtelf irgendwas namens nachtzwölf ein ^^

schöne / passende namen : Deneláh (blutelf priest )


----------



## Bankchar (25. Dezember 2008)

The Mâster! Das geilste kommt aber noch. Als mein Freund Ihn darauf angesprochen hat wieso er sich "The Mâster" genannt hat, meinte er: "Jeder meiner Charaktere behinhaltet den Namen The Master". Und btw. er spielt nicht mal ansatzweiße wie ein "Master" :>


----------



## Tigrexx (25. Dezember 2008)

Meine Hexe heißt Dämonia 
Mein Schurke heißt Fastdeath 
Mein Deathknight heißt Zephir 
Und mein Bankchar heißt Meingold

Finde es sind alles sehr schöne namen^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Dezember 2008)

Lunaira schrieb:


> habt ihr keine familie oder wieso schreibt ihr an weihnachten hier rum???
> naja wieder feiern


1. warum schreibst du an Whine-nachten hier rum, du "Opfer"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. un schlagbarer gnom hexer name : Boxxenpizza
3 undschlagbarer hunter pet name: Fußhupe


----------



## oeten (25. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest,

Lustige Namen fallen mir spontan nur 3 ein;

vor Jahren gabs auf Kargath mal einen Zwergenjäger- weiblich- der hiess Flintenluder,
dann noch nen Hunter, der trug den Namen Treffnix.
originell fand ich dann noch den Schurkennamen HinterDir.

Mein Main hiesst seit Uhrzeiten Oeten in Anlehnung an meinen Nachnamen.
Mein Schami schimpft sich Erdenwut, mein 
Priesterlein Oetena 
und mein Todesritter Heinrik.

Wirklich Rp- konform ist nur meine Hexe, die nennt sich Theara. ( Wahrscheinlich von der Quest Tiara der Tiefen)

Mein Taurenschamie heisst Nikk und 
mein untoter Hexer Nikkesch.


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Dezember 2008)

Suppenmann 
Aufsmaul
Muhkuh
und sein jäger pet (bären)
Himbär
Hubschraubär


----------



## Stolltheke (25. Dezember 2008)

also ich war mal im PvP unterwegs und da lief mir doch nen Jäger mit seinem "Bär" pet Übern weg ...  weiss net mehr ob er alli oder horde war abba den namen habe ich mir für die ewigkeit gemerkt ^^ 
Also der char hieß: "DumDumGeschoß"
und sein Bär pet:    "DumDumHauzu"

Fand ich sehr geil ^^


----------



## Steel (25. Dezember 2008)

mein mage heißt Nerkath (selber ausgedacht) ich find den gut


----------



## Heckscher (25. Dezember 2008)

Nordrind (Tauren-Todesritter)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (25. Dezember 2008)

Steel schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//wink.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Dalaran (25. Dezember 2008)

mein ork DK heisst: Marmorn

Findich noch passend


----------



## Haner (25. Dezember 2008)

sag mal Hashiwan,biste mit Wolkentanz auf khaz´goroth? komm mir nämlich bekannt vor^^

Mein Blutelfen paladin heißt Vranesh


----------



## Tephora (25. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch nen UD Hexer mit dem Namen Organspender - auf Un'Goro xD


----------



## Freebs (25. Dezember 2008)

Alle Tauren die ich je gespielt habe (nicht einer is über lvl 15 gekommen) hiessen Moojahedin.


----------



## HiveStyler (25. Dezember 2008)

> Ich spiel seit 8-9 Jahren unter dem Namen "Ash", der war allerdings belegt, somit gab ich meinem Jäger den ultimativen Namen: Fernwemmser.
> Sein Pet heisst Wemmserviech.
> 
> Realm: Aegwynn, für die, die es interessiert




Find dein Pet "Sterbehilfe" viel geiler xD


Mein UD-Warlock heisst "Grafrotz" 

Ham nen Mage aufm Realm der heißt "Blitzlicht" find ich auch ziemlich lustig.

Im BG liefen mir zwei leute übern weg deren namen ich nie vergessen werde:

1. Mensch Paladin: Malkasten
2. Gnom   Krieger: Knüppelkalle


----------



## Redday (25. Dezember 2008)

wie lang wollt ihr diese langweilige liste noch weiterführen? kein einziger guter name dabei.
aber doch irgendwie lehrreich. von den namen kan man doch gut auf die intelligenz der personen schließen.


----------



## Gjöll (25. Dezember 2008)

Lunaira schrieb:


> habt ihr keine familie oder wieso schreibt ihr an weihnachten hier rum???
> naja wieder feiern



Tut mir ja leid daß ich schon wieder zu Hause bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde die Namen meiner Chars gut! Nur der "Muli" hat einen Insider. Die Gnomin heißt "Lai" 
Von lustigen Namen halte ich nicht viel! 
"Freya" (altnordische Göttin der Liebe und Fruchtbarkeit) 
"Undómiel" (der elbische org. Name von Arwen) 
"Thorkil" (einer der ersten Wikinger die England überfielen)
"Krak" (nach der Kreuzritter Burg) 
"Amoenitas" (lat. Lieblichkeit)
und "Lacrimanor" (Lacrima = lat. Träne mit einer Elbenendung laut Sindarin) 
Und zu letzt noch "Eldire" (Ist die Mutter von Dunkelelfen Malus Darkblade aus Warhammer) ist eine Blutelfen Hexe


----------



## Preform (25. Dezember 2008)

Gjöll schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid daß ich schon wieder zu Hause bin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eher kitschig und langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spineshank (25. Dezember 2008)

Gildennamen:
Gelangweilt in Strangle (wenn ich da so an die 30/40er zeiten denke... oje ^^)
Hordentlich aufs Maul

Arena Team:
unseres!!11elf (My Mace in your Face, Titanzerstörer FTW)

Char Namen:
Ihealforcash (tauren Dudu)
Rindeastwood (Tauren Krieger)

Meine eigen Chars heißen:
Kurtkuhbain (also auf den Nirvana Sänger bezogen, Tauren Krieger)
Imwithstupid (zukünftiger Heal Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Lg Kurt


----------



## Racios (25. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben einen Druiden auf meinem Heimatserver Wrathbringer, der

"Hgbuttentee" 

heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find's genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Dezember 2008)

Einer der damaligen R14 Krieger auf Blackrock war Ud und hieß Undtot - war jetzt nix neues oder so aber finds nett.


----------



## Jeffy (25. Dezember 2008)

HiveStyler schrieb:


> Find dein Pet "Sterbehilfe" viel geiler xD



ist laut blizzards vorschriften verboten.


----------



## Baazul (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein Hexenmeister heißt Baazul (Spontan damals entstanden)


----------



## Tarnor (25. Dezember 2008)

Problemrind - Taure
Totemsepp - Schami


----------



## Megamage (25. Dezember 2008)

Leandros...

Vicky lässt Grüßen *g*


----------



## Aitaro (25. Dezember 2008)

Priesterin Firial
Magierin Sharadiama


wie ich se damals erstellt hab gab es laut arsenal noch niemand mit dem namen.. mittlerweile schon.. abschauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_crysis (25. Dezember 2008)

habe auch  kuriose namen:

Alexandraxi (xi sollten ma groß sein damals also römische zahlen hat er aber net angenommen) (paladin)

Limetta (dudu)

Xademia (schami)

nightroùge (schurke)

Sweetí (jägerin)


----------



## vendar (25. Dezember 2008)

hab uffem acc meiner sis ne teurin -> milchstation erstellt damit sie sich was zu lachen hat wennse on kommt 

meine:

Lice: mein mana druide | Licetu (umgs für Lice Two): mein Feral Dudu
Dotlock: ja, äußerst orgineller WL name =P
Sani: Shami
Manasang: Priest 

und n krieger bankchar names wooldoor, ka ob man des vieh aus drawn together jetzt wirklich so schreibt  =P

PS: find meinen nick Lice ja eig toll, nur mir scheint dass das keiner so aussprecht wie ich es mir denk, im TS haben dies echt so ausgesprochen wies steht buchstabe für buchstabe >_>, soll man aba Liz aussprechen ._.


----------



## Ventrex (25. Dezember 2008)

http://rpg2000.4players.de/sonstiges/utils/name.zip

ist ein nettes Tool aus der RPG-Maker HP. Habe damit die originellen Namen für meine Twink bekommen^^.
Man kann die mind. und max. Buchstabenanzahl angeben und der Tool zeigt dir eine schier unendliche anzahl an möglichen Namen an.

Kann ich jeden empfehlen, der sich bein erstellen eines Twinks am längsten für den Namen Zeit nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_crysis (25. Dezember 2008)

Ventrex schrieb:


> http://rpg2000.4players.de/sonstiges/utils/name.zip
> 
> ist ein nettes Tool aus der RPG-Maker HP. Habe damit die originellen Namen für meine Twink bekommen^^.
> Man kann die mind. und max. Buchstabenanzahl angeben und der Tool zeigt dir eine schier unendliche anzahl an möglichen Namen an.
> ...


ja schon aber meistens hat man das pech wenn man ma nen geilen namen gefunden hat das der schon vergeben is (auch mit sonderzeichen) und dann is man wida am hin und her überlegen...


----------



## Tal (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir nen Dk erstellt der Darsweidar heisst und den level ich zusammen mit nem Kollegen, seiner heisst Sgeiwoger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Paladina heisst Eywa, finde den Namen schön, ebenfalls eminen HM namens Eregiu


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Shádòwschátèn

sagte alles.....


----------



## Teradas (25. Dezember 2008)

Dosenheilung!


----------



## El Homer (25. Dezember 2008)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> Kuriose namen:
> 
> ......
> Dober (für nen orc shamy echt passend ^^)
> ...


Dieser name ...!



White schrieb:


> warum machst du dann nochmal einen neuen Thread auf, wenn du doch schon den selben gefunden hast ?


und seine signatur Oo  

PS (auf seite 1 )


----------



## El Homer (25. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Johnboy


----------



## Paink1ller (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein alter Schami Twink heißt : Tolux ich finde den namen einfach passend


----------



## karull (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nen Death Knight  mit Namen..Muarte 
eine Magierin mit Namen...Lynara
und einen Krieger mit Namen... Grigdish  ( jeder meint das kommt von ich krieg dich ..was absolut nicht beabsichtigt war)


----------



## Kestrel (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein Untoter Mage heißt "Issus" und da ich auf einem RP-Realm bin heißt meine Untoten Todesritterin "Issura" (nach meiner Char-geschichte ist sie die verloren-geglaubte Schwester)


----------



## Redak (25. Dezember 2008)

Mit Tauren namen kann man immer noch am lustigsten zeug machen
Klitschkuh zb^^ (auf nefarian)
oder mein Dk heißt Moriturus-->latein für Dem Tode Verfallen^^


----------



## Doomsta (25. Dezember 2008)

INCREDIBULL -> Tauren krieger...der war auch ma im buffed cast^^...


----------



## Kazua (25. Dezember 2008)

mein pvp gnom twink heißt tischbein^^ fand ich sehr passend sonst find ich seh schön ramalara oder auch dunedin


----------



## Trollkopf (25. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Favoriten sind immernoch
"Zwergwerfer" (leider keine Ahnung mehr welche Rasse/Klasse aber afair sogar ein ally o.O)
und
"Thermaplugg" - Gnom Krieger =)


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

hab schon mal ein Hunter namens "krieger" gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aman-Xardos (25. Dezember 2008)

Meine Chars heißen :
Stronghoof: Tauren Schamane
Xardos: Orc Krieger
Agilitas: Tauren Jäger (da war ich richtig kreativ, denn Agilitas ist der lateinische Begriff für Beweglichkeit^^)


Witzige Namen auf meinem Server:
Bulette -->  Tauren Schamane
Duschhaube --> Orc Jäger
2 Zwerge. Die sieht man nur zusammen rumlaufen^^  "Zimt" und "Zucker"



Aber ich hasse so Namen wie Shadowkiller, Blackasassin, oder son Müll. Bei solchen Namen weiß man sofort das der Typ der den char spielt nicht älter als 13 ist...


----------



## mirror-egg (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin letztens einem Blutelf Priester begegnet, der hieß Drhouse.


----------



## Maxugon (25. Dezember 2008)

Lorille schrieb:


> So ein Name kann gefährlich werden.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit Lorille nicht wirklich zufrieden
> 
> ...


Klobrille ^.^


----------



## Kestrel (25. Dezember 2008)

Bin letztens auch einen Tauren Krieger begegnet der hieß Zartbitter fand ich irgendwie ulkig es gibt sogar noch ein Troll Schurken der Monk hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinny (25. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns aufm Server gibts nen Tauren Schami "Diewurst" und nen Tauren Jäger "Butterhirsch", zumindest Diewurst is serverweit bekannt ^^


----------



## Thyson7 (25. Dezember 2008)

Meine Chars.

Mensch Mage=Yaldin
Nachtelf Dk=Evandir
Nachtelf Rogue=Phoenia
Tauren Schami=Ranur
Troll Jäger=Xeyji
Mensch Warri=Basho
Ork Warri=Tion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronsforder (25. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe villeichte 1-2 schöne charnamen 

Mein Deathknight nachtelfe mit den namen Minaja
Mein Schurke Mensch mit den Namen Serlos
und Mein Druiden Nachtelfe Erlion


----------



## Pethry (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab letztens nen DK geshen der hieß Ghullasch


----------



## Kronas (25. Dezember 2008)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Klobrille ^.^


ich kenn da so einen dk namens todeskrümel, den sah ich in einer signatur
den namen find ich komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekses (25. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Todesritter heist Sangradar, mein Schamane Elentius (ist auf ele geskillt^^) und meine PvP-Twink-Priesterin Arithi


----------



## musiccontroler (25. Dezember 2008)

also mein lieblingsname (den ich auch benutzte =P) is Nuuchu mit meinem schamanen. Das ch wird als sch ausgesprochen ^^

lustig find ich für twinks immer Essensnamen z.B Sahnetorte oder Cordonbleu !


----------



## MØUJØU O.O (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde,der beste und lustigste Name ever ist "Bowjob"

Gibts auf Arthas,echt nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeyji (3. Januar 2009)

<--  xO


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Januar 2009)

also ich find        den echt schön


*  Khajia        *


----------



## Zer0X (3. Januar 2009)

Auf Thrall gabs mal nen Gladiator Mensch Hexenmeister namens "ErstGuterLock"
Seine Gilde hieß "ErstGuteGilde"
sein Arena Team > "ErstGutesTeam"


----------



## Marius K (3. Januar 2009)

Cool war ich habe letztens einen nachtelfen gesehen ,der hies rabenfürst und ritt auf einem rabenfürsten^^


----------



## Ghuld0n (3. Januar 2009)

War auf meinem alten Realm Nera'thor mal mit nem Blutelf Heal-Pala in ner Gruppe der hieß Ikheildir, bedeutung ist klar und es hört sich sogar noch elfisch an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Januar 2009)

lol. mehr nich. nur lol


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Januar 2009)

hm ich kenne nen gnommage namens Milchshaker ^^ und noch nen mage namens Kaffekocher^^


----------



## tomsch (3. Januar 2009)

mein Blutelf Hexer heißt Pumblum (nein ich hab nich Blei falsch geschrieben des is Absicht^^)
und mein Tauren Dudu hat den Namen Blackndecker


----------



## Xeyji (3. Januar 2009)

Thyson7 schrieb:


> Meine Chars.
> 
> Mensch Mage=Yaldin
> Nachtelf Dk=Evandir
> ...



:O
Naja ich kenne ihn, Neid!

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## jolk (3. Januar 2009)

also orginell finde ich "time" ist ein pvptwink heiler, entweder es ist zufall (vllt wollte er ja zeit heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder er hat es aus "no son of mine"(von genesis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo der refrain "they say time is a healer and now my wounds are not the same..." geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja kann aber auch zufall sein

achja sehr orginell finde ich auch "tüte" xD

edit.: achja und ich habe einen tauren namens "mogos" und einer aus meiner exgilde meinte mal dass der name sehr orginell udn lustig ist, und als ich frage wieso        meinte er dass es in spanisch "popel" heißt (ka obs stimmt) was ich nicht beabsichtigt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S1l3nc3 (3. Januar 2009)

meine chars mit den besten namen wie ich finde ^^

Yshalia (Blutelf-Schurkin)
Aristatis (Untoter Magier)
Saj (Tauren Krieger)
Baleon (Untoter Priester)
Hylaija (Blutelfe Priesterin)


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Januar 2009)

Ein Dudu namens "Baumbärvogel".

Konnt sich wohl nicht für eine Skillung entscheiden^^


----------



## Dash08 (3. Januar 2009)

also namen die ich richtig gut fand waren : Im bg mal nen pala gesehn die hieß Pâladina ( ich fand den namen sehr cool und kreativ^^)

dann natürlich mein char (name drâkor)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (4. Januar 2009)

Ganz unspektakulär 


Teilchen ( Mensch Krieger )
Krûemel ( Schami Dranei ) 


Auf Teldrassil...


----------



## -M-i-k-E (4. Januar 2009)

Hunter-Pet Namens: IamwithStupid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    sooo geil ^^


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (4. Januar 2009)

naja was ich eig ganz passende namen finde für pvp schurken sind zb. 

suchmich oder hinterdir xD einfach genial


----------



## Gundasson (4. Januar 2009)

-M-i-k-E schrieb:


> Hunter-Pet Namens: IamwithStupid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my day :-D

Wobei einen hab ich auch ... war heute mit nem Jäger im Nexus der hiess *Iverstehnix*


----------



## SeRuM (4. Januar 2009)

Egal welche Rasse/Klasse

Tubal Uriah Butler passt immer


----------



## Forderz (4. Januar 2009)

meine Chars:

Main:
Zarkas (UD-DK)

Twinks:
Kizaya (UD-WL)
Wisemane (Tauren-Druid)
Saphi (Blood11-Hunter)
Kytesh (UD-Priest)


joa..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich mag meine Namen


----------



## Rodaan (4. Januar 2009)

*Schöne Namen*

Knuffie, Gnomenkrieger

Pretorius, Menschpriester

Lugosi, Gnommagier

Shuqi, Gnomschurkin

Chikamakamacow, Taurenjäger

Gronom, Gnomtodesritter

Rodaan natürlich, Menschhexenmeister

Gruvan, Zwergenjäger

*Doofe Namen:*

Sowas wie Nighthunter, Shadowarrow, Hinterdir, oder Bankfach.


----------



## Vambecks (4. Januar 2009)

Petname: House
Charname: suzid


----------



## Forderz (4. Januar 2009)

was mir gerade noch einfällt, 2 Hexernamen

Fearpwnsgear und Feargewinnt

orginell

und noch ein Hunter

Char:Husefak
Pet: Iselis

na?^^


----------



## Killah (4. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blutelf schurke (rp-pvp server KdV) : Terrio (ich)
Blutelf Todesrittter (aufemgleichem server): Têrrio grund passt zur rp story meines schurken ^^ 


Mein Main char DK Troll Trakzul Dalvengyr 

 Lustischer gildennamen in Warsongschlucht Du nicht nehmen Flagge! 

 Lustischter name Jäger : Bam und pet Krit xD so geil (der is kein twink xD)


----------



## Nartmaster (4. Januar 2009)

Für Palas immer noch am besten:

HolyShit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (4. Januar 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> was mir gerade noch einfällt, 2 Hexernamen
> 
> Fearpwnsgear und* Feargewinnt
> *



Nicht eher gesehen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodfighter1972 (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin auch eher für Rassenbezogene Namen.

Mein Tauren-Toderitter hat natürlich einen taurischen Namen:

*Ish* was natürlich taurisch ist und übersetzt *Tod* bedeutet.


----------



## SASAgent (4. Januar 2009)

Meine Nachtelfin Todestritterin heißt Aveline der Name gefiel mir so gut
und dann hätt ich noch Velara für meine Schamanin und Lacie für meine Mensch Magierin.


----------



## wuschel21 (4. Januar 2009)

Hab mal nen todesritter gesehen auf meinem server der hieß Todesriter der name ist doch mal was =)

Und meinen namen Moonbladê find ich klasse----sollte eig nen nachtelf schurke sein hab aber dan nen gnomen magier drausgemacht^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Januar 2009)

iwi haben viele den thread net verstanden, originelle namen, und jeder hier postet die namen seiner eigenen chars die net wirklich originel sind mit Averna Selina oda sonst was... es geht eher um namen wie Butterbrot (gnom mage madmorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nimophelio (4. Januar 2009)

Letztens im WSG ein Gnom Magier names Camenbert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Käse halt...Er hats richtig geschrieben^^


----------



## Neneko89 (4. Januar 2009)

Wurfpizza, Woschtfett, Bockwurst... und das geilste war ja als auf Nathrezim mal n Char war der Bug hieß und 3 Stunden lang gegen die Wand gehüpft ist xD


----------



## mookuh (4. Januar 2009)

Zwei Freunde von mir spielen Character mit dem Namen Beaves und Budhead (in Anlehnung an die amerikanische Cartoonserie Beavis und Butt-Head)

Dann noch den Jäger Schnitzel mit seinem Pet Pommes 

Als guten Namen hätte ich noch Eadon (gefällt mir jedenfalls)


----------



## Komicus (4. Januar 2009)

Dieses Wochenende ist mit vor HdW Lemmywings begegnet^^


----------



## Stupido (4. Januar 2009)

Also mir wurde häufig gesagt mein name wäre originell,
ich bin Tauren dudu auf anu´barak namens stupido XD


----------



## Öbelix1 (4. Januar 2009)

Gnom DK (weiblich): Crudia

toller name <3


----------



## plexen (4. Januar 2009)

Jester~ schrieb:


> mein Draenei Schamane heißt "Schamiroquai" (nach Jamiroquai dem Musiker ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



find ich sehr gut den namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

mein zwergen jäger heißt bartilon. passt bei seinem 17 meter langem bart auch sehr gut!
ein freund von mir nannte seinen gnomen hexer atompilz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaminator (4. Januar 2009)

witzig:
Schaminator
(orc schami)


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (4. Januar 2009)

mein blutelf heißt Bloodgharm, er ist warlock und nach einem elf in Eragon benannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (4. Januar 2009)

Originellster Name im deutschsprachigen Raum: Urbulgrokash, Orc Krieger
Blöderweise nicht mehr der einzige Urbulgrokash, da es seit ein paar Monaten einen Nachmacher auf Thrall gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaminator (4. Januar 2009)

Ah und einer der witzigsten namen die ich gesehn hab
Buffmutter (Tauren Dudu)
leider musste der aber namen ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (4. Januar 2009)

mein name rockt


----------



## Zer0X (4. Januar 2009)

NOT!


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. Januar 2009)

MuhKuhreturns (Tauren Schami)


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (4. Januar 2009)

Hab mal einen Feral-Dudu gesehen der hieß Hubschraubär >.<


----------



## DoktorFisch (4. Januar 2009)

Tha mein Name ist einfach mal einzigartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GEBT DOCH MAL MEINEN FORENNAMEN BEI ARMORY EIN^^ Ihr findet Maxmimal 3 chars und es sind alle meine chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (4. Januar 2009)

Besonders krass die dk namen auf meinen server: manakind und alle dark,knight und evil varianten.


----------



## BasiGorgo (4. Januar 2009)

gaaaaaaanz früher hatten wir im raid nen zwergenpriester namens chefarzt seinen kollegen mit nem weiblichen menschen priester namens fraudoktor^^


----------



## Art-Blast (4. Januar 2009)

Mein Orc Hunter heißt Ruven ..


----------



## Kawock (4. Januar 2009)

Mein Schamane heißt Ekoc, lest es mal Rückwärts.

Haha, ich weiß, der war Schwach! XD


----------



## Tryko (4. Januar 2009)

Einfache, einfallslose Namen, in denen im RL existierende Wörter vorkommen, finde ich meisstens sehr schlecht (damit mein ich alle von Lassmich, Kriegdich, Dummchen bis hin zu Pöserpub, Kolossus, Ally-/Hordekiller etc. etc. etc., die Liste ist gross). 

Wenn man einen schönen Namen haben möchte (im Spiel, Foren etc. - versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sollte man immer auf Klasse und Volk achten, eventuell auch auf seinen eigenen Charakter im RL. So passen MEINER MEINUNG NACH zu Tauren und Orcs eher "klobige" Namen, zu Menschen und Zwergen eher solche im RL existierende, ein bischen adlig klingende Namen (alla VanHelsingburg^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Jedoch muss man stärker auf die Klasse achten als auf das Volk, denn erst die Klasse entscheidet über den richtigen Charakter des Charakters. So würde ich einem Tauren Druiden niemals einen "klobigen" Namen verpassen (mein wundervoller, lieber, imba Feral heisst Tryko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Paladine sollten ähnliche Namen wie Zwerge oder Menschen kriegen, auch "adlig" klingende. Magier und Priester sollten eher seltene, schwach mysteriöse Namen haben, während Schurken und Hexenmeister eher düstere Namen haben.


Aber allgemein finde ich exotische, im RL unbekannte, schön und harmonisch klingende Namen am bessten. Hab erst grad ne gesehen, die hiess Nâriel, fand ich net schlecht.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paganus (4. Januar 2009)

Hysterica - Hexenfrau
Diabolica - Hexenfrau
Lastwagen - Bankchar
Lümmel - =)
Salata

und dann war da noch mein Paganus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehr passend wenn man die bedeutung kennt..


----------



## Nimophelio (4. Januar 2009)

BonbonAusWurst schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Feral-Dudu gesehen der hieß Hubschraubär >.<


Und das kommt von Barlow.
Nich sehr inovativ wenn Barlow es schon durchgekaut hat.
Und ihr anderen habt das wohl nicht ganz verstanden.
Ihr sollt nich eure Chars posten sondern Chars mit originellen Namen und bei euch einfallslosen Hupfdollen wird das wohl nich der Fall sein.


----------



## Merona (4. Januar 2009)

<-- meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ant1gen (4. Januar 2009)

Mein Gnome Schurke:

Kecks (du kannst auch ein O stat e einsetzen)

Ich war auch in einer PvP Gilde drin: Tote Kekse, krümeln nicht


----------



## Rhaskhur (4. Januar 2009)

derderimmerstirbt schrieb:


> mein blutelf heißt Bloodgharm, er ist warlock und nach einem elf in Eragon benannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja jeder 2. twink ist nach eragon benannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich kannte mal einen( der hund hat sich gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der hies taurenmilch(tauren dudu)

und ich habe einen pala der "Palaziös" heisst und nen mage der"Magiomatix" heisst find alle beiden Namen bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!tania (4. Januar 2009)

Wie schon mal gesagt wurde, der Name muß zum Char passen. Oder besser zu der "Idealvorstellung" die man selber davon hat. Mein Priest und Pala z.B. machen jetzt nicht gerade einen bedrohlichen Eindruck, darum haben die auch "weiche" Namen. RL-Namen müssen nicht schlecht sein, aber auch die müssen zum Wesen/Erscheinungsbild des Chars passen und möglichst ohne gefakete Buchstaben auskommen, meistens sind die ja als erstes belegt. "Blödsinnsnamen" wie "Zapfanlage" oder "Ichheilnix" können zwar einen durchaus kreativen Hintergrund haben, aber ich würde sowas nicht spielen weil es nunmal keine Namen sind...


----------



## Sayonara Simon (4. Januar 2009)

mein neuer favorit: "Kotzbrocken" Tauren Druide


----------



## Groxigar (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mal nen Tauren Jäger der hieß Abtreibung und mein pet hieß Fötus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vllt bisschen pietätslos aber witzig.....


----------



## Arikros (4. Januar 2009)

Ein Untoter Krieger names Thekingofwow
Naja, wer's mag -.-'


----------



## Ali-babar (4. Januar 2009)

Vor kurzem gesehn Mensch DK mit dem Namen Forrestgimp. Das nenn ich originell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (4. Januar 2009)

Hab grad mit meinem Allie Twink nen druiden getroffen, er hies Todesdruide.

Das nenn ich kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (4. Januar 2009)

Pet nameeimreamler und Taure:Zuchtbulle


----------



## Morder (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Twink (Mnesch - Schurkin - weiblich) heißt "Alte".

Ansonsten find ich nen Zwergen Paladin namens: "Kühlschrank" auch ganz lustig .


----------



## Eratic (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Untoter Hexer heißt 'Erratic'...

Steht für:

fahrig
unstet
sprunghaft
wechselhaft
unregelmäßig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (5. Januar 2009)

Was meint ihr, passt "Gonsha" nicht wunderbar zu einem Tauren-Druiden?
Oder zu einem weiblichen Gnom Zliva?

Meinungen erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (5. Januar 2009)

Kuhlman (Taure)
Muhtation (Taurendudu)
Kickmichnich (Gnom)

das äh wars schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (5. Januar 2009)

Mensch Hexer - Harrydotter


----------



## szensemann (5. Januar 2009)

Auf Kragjin gibts nen Tauren der heißt

RindEastwood


----------



## monk1 (5. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal einen Untoten Schurken gesehen der hiess Willmabumsen


----------



## Fumacilla (5. Januar 2009)

Kollege sein dk heisst Dornhöschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ySlo (5. Januar 2009)

nachtelf schurke:
'undweg'

da hab ich mich weggeschmissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und untoter mit dem namen 'schreibtisch'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (5. Januar 2009)

Weißhariger Menschen oder Blelf Todesritter namens Gwynbleidd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das würde doch mal passen (Anm. man muss die Hexer Bücher von Andrzej Sapkowski kennen um den Namen zu verstehen)


----------



## Pcasso (5. Januar 2009)

Jester~ schrieb:


> mein Draenei Schamane heißt "Schamiroquai" (nach Jamiroquai dem Musiker ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mein schamitwink heisst auch so (ist aber noch lvl 1 ^^) 
hab mir nur schonma den namen reserviert, spiel den bei gelegenheit mal, zuerst wartet noch mein 71er magier twink, 72er dk twink und mein 38er druiden twink auf lvl 80 ^^

schöne namen....
Malenka und Tshaika find ich jut


----------



## Seminex (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Favorit ist (und der Name ist btw auch einzigartig):

"Rottenmeister" Rimpelpimpel <3


----------



## the Huntress (5. Januar 2009)

Nun ich kenne da einige : Knospe (Troll Schamane) Hornochse (Tauren Druide) Knalltuete (Untoter Krieger) Vonoben (Untoter Schurke)

Die besten RP Namen die mir da einfallen wären Khor (Tauren Druide) Nibela (Tauren Druidin) Avina (Untote Priesterin) und Guljin (Troll Priester)

Letztens ist mir ein Paladin namens Holyshiet (oder so ähnlich) über den Weg gelaufen. Das finde ich äußerst kreativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (5. Januar 2009)

Ein absolut repräsentanter Name für die Verdummung Deutschlands : Küche (Troll-Schurke)

Schöner Name : Ein Orc namens Moshnatok.


----------



## marsv (5. Januar 2009)

trollpriester: schussl  
genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (5. Januar 2009)

Also mein Main heißt stumpf Jáná nach einer guten Freundin

Und mein Schami (wer hätts gedacht) Èarth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fü-Azshara (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Undead DK namens "Lichlümmel" XD


----------



## BrdDaSram (5. Januar 2009)

Gestern im BG gesehn

Feargewinnt - Hexer ^^

made my bg x)


----------



## Telbion (5. Januar 2009)

Meine Chars (siehe Sig)

Telbion - Blutelf, Schurke
Hegos - Taure, Schamane

Hab also sogar Chars ohne ´`oder ^ geschaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandosh (5. Januar 2009)

FemmeTotal schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Stöbern einen Thread gefunden, bei dems um originelle und geile  Gildennamen geht... Habt ihr auch scho lustige oder schöne Charnamen gesehn?
> z.B. mein Char heißt Jasamabelle... ist zwar net lustig aber schön... und wo ich mal als Taure unterwegs war hab ich jemand gesehn der mit nem Taurenkrieger unterwegs war der Muhmäh hieß...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab einen Tauren gesehen der hieß BobbyEwing von der Gilde Dallas !


----------



## kampfdackel89 (5. Januar 2009)

gnom schurke = klenagengsta


----------



## gerome234 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich kenn einen Hexenmeister der heißt Tuhmirnix.
ich finde mein Blutelf Magier hat nen passenden Namen. Amras.


----------



## smilieface (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auf nem bg mal einen gesehen der Hordensack hieß x.x
ansonsten sehe ich nicht so oft kuriose namen, ich habe das glück auf einem rp-server zu spielen^^


----------



## Flîpsî (5. Januar 2009)

Mein Main...

Tauren Druidin heißt "Sonnenfeder" find ich sehr passend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Januar 2009)

Mein 1. Offizier Foxtrot nennt seinen DK Foxdead. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelzón (5. Januar 2009)

hab nen jäger twink den ich Runaway getauft hab =)


----------



## JahuWaldi (21. Januar 2009)

MAN  HAT  MICH  ERWISCHT!

So ein Elend. Nachdem ich meinen Ork-Elementar-Schamanen auf den Namen Robinsonhuso getauft und von 1 auf 80 gelevelt hatte, da hat mich doch Anfang der Woche jemand gemeldet und ich musste mich umbenennen.... und das obwohl ich seit 4 Wochen auf 80 aktiv gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nehme mal stark an da hat sich jemand angesprochen gefühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ja. Habe mich umbenannt in Hulkhoden, aber der GM war nach 7 Minuten und 31 Sekunden wieder bei mir, diesmal mit einer Verwarnung... da sieht man mal was da für eine ABM bei Blizzard Activision betrieben wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zum Problem: ich suche einen Namen, irgendwas zusammengesetztes, was lustiges, mit klang, etwas das einem im Gedächtnis bleibt, was mit Style. Solange mir nichts einfällt bin ich RobinsonsDad.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kreative Ideen nehme ich gerne per PM entgegen, nach 3 sinnigen Antwort-Posts wird hier in der Regel meistens nichts kreatives mehr verzapft und es wird vom Thema abgewichen!

BTT: Habe noch eine Untote Hexe BritnäyFears und einen B11 Paladin Valemas - ausserdem arbeite ich an einem Untot-Priester der ein PvP-Twink werden soll, daher passte der Name Unnütz im Augenblick ganz gut (Priester die die Arena regelmäßig besuchen wissen was ich meine).

Sö. Bin bereit für die üblichen Flames, aber immerhin habe ich die SuFu benutzt und meine Rechtschreibung nicht dem scheinbar üblichen Niveau angepasst.


----------



## Angelneo (21. Januar 2009)

>atanasia<  - is meine holy priesterin


----------



## Stroog (21. Januar 2009)

Also der lustigste Name der mir bis jetzt untergekommen ist ist definitiv RindEastwood ( irgend n Taure - weiss aber die Klasse leider nicht mehr...) 

Ansonsten heissen meine Twinks Alixia ( Dreanei Priesterin) , Lunaticà ( Draenei Paladina) und Moonstone ( n811 Jäger) ^^


----------



## asszudemi (21. Januar 2009)

Auf unserm Realm gibts ne Gilde auf Hordenseite die nennt sich <Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi> 
wollt anfangs beitreten aber hatte Angst das ich mit dem Beitritt dann Hasserfüllt bei Lidl oder so bin....


----------



## BlackLionZ (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal nem Kumpel erklärt wie man sein Jäger-Pet umbenennt, als er noch neu war... Hab ihm dann gesagt er soll seinen netten Tiger mal "Mietzekotze" taufen, so zum testen... hab ihm alleridngs verschwiegen, dass er dem Namen dann nich mehr ändern kann ^^ ... was glaubt ihr wie froh der war, als der Beruf Inschriftenkunde ins Spiel kam und er sich ne besitzurkunde holen konnte ^^


----------



## ChAzR (21. Januar 2009)

Mein Main heißt Aeronis und ist ein Orc Krieger...mitlerweile finde ich diesen Namen zwar immernoch gut aber auf nen ally warri passender ^^ gut aber sowas wird net vorkommen ^^

Dann habe ich noch meinen Hexer twink namens Soranáz und eine Pala namens Haalaa ...okaynet sehr originel aber auch net schlecht =)
________________
dann habe ich aber auch noch ne Nachtelf priest dame namens Heilerbraut ^^
oder nen Horden priest namens Facemeltor....der ist alles andere als kreativ aber den musste ich einfach nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (21. Januar 2009)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Nun ja. Habe mich umbenannt in *Hulkhoden*, aber der GM war nach 7 Minuten und 31 Sekunden wieder bei mir, diesmal mit einer Verwarnung...





*Made my Day ^^*

P.S: Da fällt mir eine Passage aus dem grossartigen Film Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen ein, grob und sehr frei wiedergegeben ungefähr wie folgt:

Prinz John: "Latrine? Das ist aber ein komischer Name..."
Hexe: "Unsere Familie hat sich umbennen lassen..."
Prinz John: "Ihr habt Euch IN Latrine umbennen lassen? Wie hiess Eure Familie denn vorher?"
Hexe: "Scheisshaus..." 

P.P.S: @JahuWaldi: Nicht böse sein - aber ich liege grade bei dem Gedanken sich von RobinsonHuso in HulkHoden umzubennnen vor Gelächter halb unter dem Tisch ^^...


----------



## Foertel (21. Januar 2009)

Ich mag meinen Namen: "Silwith" der hat zumindest noch Geschichte und hört sich ordentlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sprich "Ssilwiff" oder einfach "Sil" ^^)


----------



## VampireSoul (21. Januar 2009)

horden troll shamy: Isnichwahr =)
find ich sau lustig

oder taurin DK: Schneekuh


----------



## grimmjow (21. Januar 2009)

Mag generell Namen die nicht Fun-Namen sind. Passt irgendwie nicht in WoW rein, finde ich.

Mag die Namen meiner Chars.

Orc Kriegerin: Nænia
Troll Schamanin: Ceruna
Troll Schurkin: Ceren

Außerdem mag ich noch die Namen meiner alten Mains: Kitachi und Kurogane.


----------



## eikira (21. Januar 2009)

mein ud hexer: fressenlos (zuerst kam das gesichtsdesign.)
mein be pala:   Rhon
mein orc hunter: Kalrush
mein orc schurke: Karrione
mein taurendudu:  Dabusan


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2009)

Ich finds lustig wie manche Leute ihren Namen immer wieder toll finden, obwohl der iegnetlich ehct scheiße klingt, naja ....

Terrorteddy, Emoeule, Quotenwipe  fand ich eigentlich am besten bisher.


----------



## Sphinxlee (21. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal einen gesehen der hieß --- Teewurstbrot ---

und mein kollege nennt sich ---Woundwie--- is auch iwie nice


----------



## Thelive (21. Januar 2009)

Hi....

Der Name meines Bluelf Palas (weibl.) Mîss Jenkins....den finde ich originel  :-))


----------



## Skusselbutt (21. Januar 2009)

ich mag ja die Sprache Navaho und daraus abgeleitete Namen - klingt schöner als  Wórrriorrr oder manch andere Spaten ;(


----------



## Harkor (21. Januar 2009)

In die änliche Ecke wie "Sneedlewoods", den ich grad im Thread gelesen habe, passen meine Tauren-Test-Chars, die ich wegen notorischer Rückenschmerzen beim Schauen auf den Char nie hochgespielt habe ^^

Cowgoomy
Weedercower

Allgemein finde ich Charnamen mit Akzenten nicht so prikelnd. Es heisst dann doch, das schon jemand mit dem Namen rumläuft. Da renn ich doch nicht mit einer Kopie rum.

Ausnahme, da wo der Akzent auch hingehört.
Eine Jägerin von mir heisst

Élève - franz. Schülerin

Hatte mal einen 70er Hunter, sie war die Nachfolgerin. Nicht mit dem Begriff Elfe in Verbindung zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich find meine und die von meiner Bekannten toll:

meine:

Manimal ---> Nachtelfdruide (Abgeleitet vom englischen Namen einer Fernsehserie in den 80er hies auf deutsch ein fall für Professor chase)
Narobu ----> Draenei Schamane (Angelehnt an die Geschichte von Blizzard)
Vardus ---> Draenei DK (Angelehnt an die Varden aus Eragon)
Lightsoul ---> Draenei Jäger (Angelehnt an die lichte Gesinnung der Draenei, hat nur pets mit light oder ghost im namen)
GRiphon ---> zwerg Warrior (Sag nur Greifenreiter)
Carthago ---> Draenei Pala ( An die Stadt Carthago angelehnt)

die von meiner Bekannten

Alles Nightelfs 

Ensiraya ---> Jäger 
Saphira ---> DK
Arikha ----> Druide


Grüsse Manimal


----------



## Plattenbau (21. Januar 2009)

Tja,

Bellaviva (UD)
Kuhstahl (Taure)
Weidemarie (Taure)


die Spinne Fraumerkel als Begleiter eines Jägers

Ich (Gothic Style)


gibt viel Blödsinn, kann man unmöglich allen selber verzapfen, dafür reicht die Zeit nicht,
so viel Sand und so wenig Förmchen...


----------



## Perito (21. Januar 2009)

Mein Tauren Druide Zuckerweide finde ich schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Januar 2009)

naja man muss sich seinen server schon anpassen nicht war?auf einen rp gibt es die schönsten namen da die leute sich auch was zu den namen einfallen lassen mein rp shadow heisst elodray meine gnome mimo und weiblicher dk teralu


aber in den einen obsi 25 raid hatten wir einen drenai priester dabei mit dem namen fleischflöte ich musste echt sau lachen und im ts war großes geläschter es gibt auch dumme namen wie zb schurkenboy oder die,die ihr eeigenen namen nehmen wie stefan oder tim aber es gibt auch die jenigen die noch dümmer sind deren chars heissen dann treffnix oder treffnichts oder auch raffnix -.-


----------



## daGotchi (21. Januar 2009)

Klappertank - UD Krieger
Duplolas - irgendein N11 (Duplo = Lego für Kleinkinder ^^)


----------



## Knochenkotzer (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab letztens einen Jäger gesehen. Der hatte einen Adler als Pet. Der Name vom Adler war Airforceone.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (21. Januar 2009)

ich hab neulichst nen n811 hunter gesehen: Lêgòlázs <3


----------



## Cypress2308 (12. März 2009)

- Salajin (Blutelf - Paladin)
- Matress (Blutelfe - Todesritter)


----------



## Massìv (13. März 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Mag generell Namen die nicht Fun-Namen sind. Passt irgendwie nicht in WoW rein, finde ich.
> 
> Mag die Namen meiner Chars.
> 
> ...


Das sind echt tolle Namen!
Mein Main heißt Kalenâ, finde ich auch sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProtKenny (13. März 2009)

Meine wären da...

...lustig:

Winniehpuh (Nachtelf-Druide...obwohl inzwischen ein Baum)
Bankfräulein (Gnom-Mage...erhoben vom Bank-Char)
Eisfalle (Mensch-Priester...früher als man noch CC-Benutzte wars lustig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

...schön:

Semron (Mensch Paladin)
Zaleara (Draenei-Kriegerin)
Protkenny (Nachtelf-Jäger)
Protjenny (Zwergen-Schurkin leider bis jetzt nur bis lvl 12 lust gehabt)
Darkkenny (Draenei-DK)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Als Pet hatte mein Jäger mal ne Zeit lang nen (Eis)Bäre mit Namen "Katze"


----------



## YasoNRX (13. März 2009)

Hab heute einen Nachtelfen Krieger Tank gesehn der 
YILES 
hieß anscheinend kann man den Namen  in drei Variationen aussprechen
Nethersturm 
naja gute namen sehe ich nicht oft, da ich sie meist vergesse


----------



## Denewardtor (13. März 2009)

hab mal im BG ``Analtorpedo`` gesehen^^ Gnom Krieger, mal ein pet mit dem Namen ``Goldständer`` war ein gelber Silithus Wurm...


----------



## Lemmerer (13. März 2009)

Fisted
Wurstbrot (aus meiner Gilde).

Wurstbrot traf eines Tages Käsbrot im BG ^.^
Mann hab ich mich da abgeschoben.


----------



## GerriG (13. März 2009)

Meine Chars heissen 
Vancharge -> Krieger
Vanblessing -> Priester
Vanbehind -> Rogue
Vanwasser -> ratet mal
Vanaim -> Hunter
Vanhybrid -> Druide

Nur mein Pala tanz aus der Reihe VanyBanny /:


----------



## Izlandi Valandar (13. März 2009)

Hat mir n Freund erzählt: Blutelfen Paladin der Dose heißt ^^


----------



## Baggerfahrer (13. März 2009)

Mein GNom heißt Pommesbude

Naja und ich Baggerfahrer xD


----------



## Baruma (13. März 2009)

ich denk mal jeder mag den namen seines mains, twinks, twinktwinks, twinktwinktwinks etc. pp

daher schliesse ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lyri *draenei Magierin*

Baruma *menschen Pala*

Leyluna *blutelf Hexenmeisterin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanisshh (13. März 2009)

hätt da auch noch 2 auf lager 

Bl11 pala namens Uschi 
und undeadmage namens Nerfal ( meist wenn gesehn dann hüfpend )


----------



## Thorgrid (13. März 2009)

Lycan ... is meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Namen, die man einem zB Pala oder Druiden geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (13. März 2009)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Muhtation (Taurendudu)


<3 


Naja, ausgefallene Namen wie haben aber einen fiesen Nachteil: die andern könnens zu oft nicht aussprechen. Wenn man im TS angesprochen wird, und man den eigenen Namen nicht mehr identifizieren kann, is blöd. ZB. hat ein Kumpel von mir seinen Blutelf-Pala Sugilith nach einem Schmuckstein genannt. Daraus wurde unter anderem schon Sugo, Suuugi, Suck (das liebt er besonders), Ssssaaggileiht, Schugggilissss und SugLight (wie MacLight). 
Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Versionen von Ookifinooki ich mir dann mal anhören darf...


PS: Ich frag mich nur, wieviele hier das überhaupt noch lesen, bevor sie ihre eigenen Namen posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (13. März 2009)

Hexer = zaubersocke
Paladin=Bananamarama

das sind schöne namen
oder weiß gar net ob das bei WoW war aber
OMG LASERGUN

oder HarryderTank (mage)
hab ich mal nen jäger gesehen der sein Pet Schlabbermös nannte
jaja gibt schon nette sachen^^

oder auch nett KLITSCHIKLATSCHI  (weiß aber net ob das bei WoW war xD)


----------



## Railen (13. März 2009)

Ich finde, so wie eigentlich jeder hier, meine eigenen Charakternamen ganz nett:

Dyiera (Main, Heal-Paladina)
Danthae (Ex-Main, Magierin)

Und ich hab noch keinen auf EU-Servern gesehen, die die auch haben. 
Dann Draenth, Mordoth, solche Sachen mit 'th' mag ich besonders, passt am Besten zu Untoten, finde ich. : )

Ansonsten habe ich einen in der Gilde, der "Wienerle" heißt... wir nennen ihn meistens Wurst xD Auch lustig ^^


----------



## Dubstep (13. März 2009)

Ich hab meinen namen von Grippetabletten! Hab mir den Paladin erstellt als ich Krankenstand war. Bei uns in der Gilde heißt ein Tauren Druide Taurendudu! Und einer unserer Member hat alle Klassen mit deren Klassennamen. Nur mal als Beispiel. Sein Mainchar Troll Magier heißt "Magier" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todesritter bei ihm heißt Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gG*

Mein Krieger heißt Dubstep, mein DK Scientist, mein alter Schamane Argonit (nicht vom Gas sondern vom Oxygen Inlineskateschuh Argonit) und einen Troll Magier namens Nonsenz. Auf Arygos hab ich nen Level 1 Druiden zum Quatschen namens Rindsroulade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (13. März 2009)

Mowcow - Taurenkrieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfachtod - ud Schurke


----------



## flAu (13. März 2009)

Name : Np = No problem/Mage/Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (13. März 2009)

mein dk Agares
hab eine in der gilder der heißt pissbaum


----------



## Xerodes (13. März 2009)

Eben in og gesehen:

Blutelf Pala - Kumpelblase


----------

